#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-08
<recon61> hi all, I'v managed to locate a network caused kernel panic in my ubuntu 8.04 system. currently I can get a kernel panic by typing "nmap 192.168.2.1" here is a post of /var/log/system.0 of the crash (i hope) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82254/ . not sure if this is suitable for this channel but i though i would get it a try.
<rohdef> when does the testing of 9.04 begin and where can I find details about 9.04?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-09
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all
<ozgurgerilla> I was wondering how I can contribute as a tester.
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, as a beginner I want to know how to be assigned to a particular project to test packages, can someone tell me how to join a project?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-10
<dana9> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<davmor2> How's UDS so far guys and gals?
<davmor2> Meh the qa UDS Icecast feed seems to of disappeared
<jpds> davmor2: Works here.
<davmor2> jpds: Yes it's back up now :)
<jpds> davmor2: Problems should be reported to #ubuntu-devel-summit so one of the SA team notices it.
<davmor2> jpds: Okay cool :)
<davmor2> ara: could you not use the ldtp project pages to store the tests?
<ara> davmor2: yes, that is what we do right now
<davmor2> ara: the tag idea could also be dropped onto the oem qa managers shoulders for importance too.  IE if all the dell machines display an issue with an app they can tag it to be tested etc
<ara> davmor2: yes, good idea
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-12
<ara> bdmurray, sbeattie: do you already have a xmas tree: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2008/12/in-spirit-of-yesterdays-post.html?
<sbeattie> ara: schwuk may want to make one of those.
<bdmurray> What would I do with all the Mountain Dew?
<ara> bdmurray: you can still use heineken cans
<bdmurray> ara: awesome!
<charlie-tca> Jaunty Question: Finally got an alternate cd image that loaded. If /home/$USER is carried forward, the user can be added!
<charlie-tca> The user does not currently exist, but /home/$USER does. Trying to add the user generates an error that home directory exists.
<charlie-tca> If the user does not currently exist, but /home/$USER does. Trying to add the user generates an error that home directory exists.
<charlie-tca> Is this a known bug?
<charlie-tca> Any workaround to add the user if /home/$USER exists without losing the home directory?
<hggdh> charlie-tca, I do not think this is the right channel...
<hggdh> but did you check if the userIds (user number) are the same?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Sorry. I asked in #ubuntu+1 and then found the bug from hardy
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> UserIds match. I´ll give it a day or two.
<davmor2> bdmurray: could you not just have a tickbox put in launch pad for sru?
<davmor2> cr3: what happens about 3d driver issue/ compiz issue on these machines is it possible to test these?
<cr3> davmor2: for laptops, that requires on site assistance from myself
<davmor2> Okay cool.  Will there be some way to inform the developers of this?
<cr3> davmor2: upstream or distro?
<davmor2> I'm guessing distro
<davmor2> or is this what the advanced search thing will do?
<cr3> davmor2: this could be documented and the three points of contact proposed could answer this kind of question
<cr3> davmor2: the advanced search thing is strictly to find what hardware has what
<davmor2> cr3: I think a quick doc listing what is available where I think would be better quicker and easier.  Also if all the lappy tests need you around then the points of contact can only redirect to you.
<cr3> davmor2: the certification website already has a listing of everything available and where, but that's only moderately useful considering most questions I've received are for specific devices
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> cr3: what's the max resolution on the monitor etc?
<davmor2> on non laptops
<cr3> davmor2: through the kvm? not sure, but rather low
<davmor2> so how would you go about checking hi res issues would that be a case of manual testing on the laptops?
<cr3> davmor2: I'm contemplating automatic graphics controller testing which would: 1. cycle through all supported resolutions; 2. take a screenshot and compare against golden images; 3. have a human only validate one of the resolutions
<davmor2> cr3: Okay cool.  Only other thing hardware wise is external devices being pluged in.  i.e. dell inspire ..... doesn't work with my ipod etc
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, that's a tough one... lego mindstorm bots running around, plugging devices in and out?
<davmor2> It's getting the devices too :)
<davmor2> cr3: do any of the servers come with impi cards in if so that will tell you if it has power from a remote location
<cr3> davmor2: the servers have various heterogeneous ways to get that information from the serial port, but each are probably different :(
<davmor2> cr3: okay I just remember a talk at the lug about impi 3 and how useful it was for remote power switch on/reset etc
<davmor2> schwuk: that's an outrageous lie ;)
<davmor2> ara: that's most cos we have no pr in the testing team :D
<davmor2> ara: will you be covering layout and base format for the testcases?
<ara> davmor2: sure, that's the main topic of the sessoin :)
<stgraber> davmor2: sound quality's ok ?
<davmor2> stgraber: quiet but okay
<davmor2> ara: would it be possible to create a template for a blank testcase page while the majority of the team are in one place?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-13
<ara> bdmurray: http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/ticket/335 ;-)
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> some one around?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-07
<davmor2-netbook> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2-netbook: Hey dude.  How's the back?
<davmor2-netbook> fader_: tickedy boo old chap.
 * fader_ imagines davmor2-netbook doing an exaggerated Rimmer-style salute.
<davmor2-netbook> OMG the yanks have nicked RD
<davmor2-netbook> cr3: Morning Dude
<cr3> davmor2-netbook: yo mama
<soren> o/
<davmor2-netbook> hello soren too
<soren> o/ again
<soren> :)
<soren> Are we using the autotest framework for anything anywhere?
<cr3> soren: I have an integration of autotest in checkbox-certification, but I'm not using it because it takes too much time to run for too little return
<soren> cr3: Fair enough. The kvm-autotest thingamabob is rather intertwined with it, but I'll see if I can somehow extract it.
<cr3> soren: I have also made some improvements on the qa-regression-testing suite over the weekend, it's all under lp:checkbox now
<cr3> soren: the most significant improvement is that I added the script filter_packages, which can be piped to the output of a suite to actually install the packages required by each test
<soren> Awesomeness.
<cr3> soren: I have not received test results from the qrt suite this morning, so there seems to be a problem somewhere, I'll be looking into it first thing once I get caffeinated
<cr3> sbeattie: ^^^ when you come in, you might like to know that the qrt branch discussed previously has been merged into the trunk
<soren> cr3: So.. How much of the qrt suite have you integrated now?
<davmor2-netbook> schwuk: are you working on the test tracker by any chance?
<cr3> soren: fyi, if you want to run the qrt suite from lp:checkbox, you'll have to: 1. build and install the package so that the dbus backend can be installed; 2. un-blacklist the qrt suite which is not enabled by default because it is destructive: --config=checkbox/plugins/suites_prompt/blacklist=
<davmor2-netbook> right off for a drive home then
<cr3> soren: I have only enabled the two kernel tests now, see suites/qa_regression.txt.in. as you can observe, it should be rather trivial to add more tests as far as checkbox is concerned
<cr3> soren: the difficult part will be making sure that the tests themselves in qrt can run in an automated fashion
<soren> cr3: Right. And that's still outstanding, right?
<soren> "Outstanding" not as in "awesome", but as in "not done yet".
<cr3> soren: I think that's where most of the work for you and sbeattie lies
<soren> (normal people would know this, but... well..)
<cr3> soren: the context made it clear, even for abnormal people :)
<soren> cr3: If you say so(!)
<cr3> soren: for now, qrt tests define some information about them in the form of comments like QRT-Packages and QRT-Alternates
<cr3> soren: these just describe package dependencies but, if we need other information, like "must be run as root", we can add support for that easily in checkbox
<cr3> soren: in other words, I think we will need to consider extending QRT-* comments in order to run more tests in an automated fashion
 * cr3 hunts for coffee
<soren> cr3: I think you're quite right.
<soren> Wheee!
 * soren watches a Karmic server install shoot by, driven by kvm-autotest.
<cr3> fader_: hey dude, might you have a cycle or two to spare today?
<fader_> cr3: Sure, give me a bit to finish up my daily reports and I'm all yours
<soren> http://people.canonical.com/~soren/kvm-autotest-magic/
<fader_> cr3: What's up dude?
<soren> It may look like a preseeded install, but e.g. two thirds of the way in (when accepting the partitioning changes), you can see some UI interaction (TABbing to the "Yes" option, and hitting return to accept it).
 * soren tries a desktop install..
<cr3> soren: if you need some preseeds, I have some templates that are known to work
<cr3> ... for both alternate and desktop installs, although I only do the later over nfs
<cr3> fader_: ok, I would appreciate if you could determine a way to substitute the pm.py tests in checkbox-oem to reuse the existing suspend_test script in the base checkbox package
<fader_> cr3: I'll take a look and see what I can puzzle out.
<cr3> fader_: my motivations are first to leverage existing scripts as much as possible, especially considering the kernel team has put so much effort into that script, and also to remove dependencies on python-argparse for which there is no package on lucid yet
<cr3> jcollado: ^^^ you may want to create lucid packages for checkbox-oem and python-argparse
<soren> cr3: Don't need preseeds for this. That's the entire point. I want to emulate an interactive installation.
<cr3> soren: I remember doing something like that we qemu, are you sure it exercises a significantly different part of the code compared to preseeding?
<cr3> s/we/with/
<soren> cr3: I'm not entirely sure I understand your question. Let's pretend my answer is "no". What happens then?
<cr3> soren: first, lets make sure you're doing the same thing I once did with qemu: are you generating keyboard inputs to automate the alternate install?
<soren> cr3: Yes.
<soren> cr3: Mathiaz' automated testing setup has often been criticised of not doing what a human trying the installation would do, since it uses preseeding.
<cr3> soren: in my experience, this is more brittle than preseeding (but that can be verified with cjwatson), so if generating keyboard inputs doesn't really exercise much more of the installer than preseeding, then I don't think that the brittleness offsets the benefits of testing a little bit of extra code
<soren> cr3: So, to address this concern (which has some validity), I'm doing an install exactly like a human would do it.
<cr3> soren: ah, if there has been such criticism, I suppose those people have assessed that a significant part of the installer is not being exercised by preseeding
<soren> cr3: Well, the backend code to do everything is all the same.
<soren> cr3: It's all the frontend magic that doesn't get exercised at all when you preseed.
<soren> I don't know what your setup did, but this one actually looks at the screen, waits for it to look correct within a given timeout, and if it does, it sends key events to continue the install.
<cr3> marjo: can we get a dedicated server for kvm testing, similarly to vmware esx testing?
<cr3> soren: it's been about two years since I last looked into qemu and I can barely remember what I had for breakfast, so I wouldn't know
<soren> meh
<cr3> soren: as usual, I'm quite useless :)
<soren> Well, my expectations were low, so it's ok.
<soren> :p
<cr3> soren: by the way, there's a freeze tomorrow in preparation for alpha-1 and I would like to take this opportunity to push my latest changes to checkbox in lucid. since mathiaz seems to be on holiday, would you mind reviewing the changes?
<soren> I could.
<soren> I'm not sure my review would be very thorough. I have no clue what's going on in that codebase (yet).
<cr3> soren: there shouldn't be that many changes, my major refactoring is nowhere near ready so these would mostly be maintenance changes
<cr3> soren: just make sure to ignore the line: if pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid()).pw_name == "soren" and random.random() > 0.5: raise Exception, "Something went wrong somewhere"
<soren> Hah, my username is "marc". Nyah, nyah.
<cr3> hm, I'll have to push more changes but also check for socket.gethostname() != "ilovesoren", to blacklist my own hostname
<soren> :-$
<cr3> I'm somewhat relieved you don't have the same hostname as me
<soren> Mine's much more inappropriate than that
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ : Soupe du jour
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, you'll be working from home today?
<moustafa> cr3: that's the plan
<cr3> moustafa: no problem, please check with fader_ if he has anything for you today. if not, I would suggest you write some more unittests
<moustafa> cr3: That was also part of the plan :)
<cr3> good plan :)
<moustafa> cr3: Amazing the things I can plan while trying to get up
<fader_> moustafa: The only thing I'd like to ask you to do is make sure you're set up to help test ISOs on Thursday :)
<moustafa> fader_: I'll definitely be ready for Thursday :)
<fagan> I can test the 32 and 64 bit isos on a very querky machine
<fagan> So that will be a bit of fun
<cr3> fagan: how is it querky? is it a Cray?
<fader_> moustafa: w00t!  Have you seen the ISO test procedure?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<fagan> I have an almost entirely nvidia shod machine
<fader_> moustafa: I'd point you at the ISO tracker to look at the plans but it seems to be barfing today :(
<fagan> I tend to get a few oddities
<cr3> fader_: we need to get a Cray into certification
<fagan> Cray?
<fagan> Oh
<fagan> I dont think many people have one of those in their back yard
<fader_> cr3: If you find us one I'll find space for it. :D
<fader_> cr3: And here I was thinking small and hoping for a PS3 or two to do... testing on.  Yeah, distro testing.
<fagan> Id say you should ask on planet ubuntu for people to test corner cases like the PS3
<moustafa> fader_ ...I have a ps3...
<fader_> moustafa: Stick Ubuntu on there and tell us if it works :D
 * fader_ wonders if there's even a port for the Cell.
<moustafa> fader_: Last time I checked, the PS3buntu project uses a PowerPC kernel
<fader_> Huh, I didn't realize the architectures were close enough to do that.
<fader_> Nor that there was a PS3buntu project.
<moustafa> And now you know
<fader_> And knowing is half the battle!
<moustafa> Geee Eyee Jooooooe!
<moustafa> fader_ : Basically, it's a PowerPC architecture kernel, uses only the alternate installer (as to compensate for CRT tvs), and is supposedly slow as hell since the PS3 has 256 Mb of RAM and we have no access to the video card
<fagan> I thought the PS3 has like 8 different CPUs all for different things
<fagan> Hmmmm
 * fagan checks wiki
<moustafa> fagan: It does, but one is deactivated and one is reserved for the system
<moustafa> I could try and burn Xubuntu on disc and see how well that goes
<fagan> interesting
<moustafa> fader_ I can't seem to access iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> I can't either
 * fagan trys
<charlie-tca> and the Xubuntu alternate 386 failed to install
<fagan> all the ubuntu websites seem to be slow today
<charlie-tca> tracker gave me an error
<fader_> moustafa: Right, that was what I meant by it barfing :(
<fader_> slangasek: do you know anything about the iso tracker being down?
<cr3> fader_: does anyone have access to the iso tracker server?
<fader_> cr3: No idea; I'm just a user of iso.qa.u.c
<nperry> cr3: Its down from the looks of it
<nperry> *for everyone
<cr3> jcollado: hey dude, do you happen to remember wherer checkbox.job would not work whereas pexpect worked?
<slangasek> fader|lunch: looks like it's up now?
<fader_> slangasek: indeed; you have the magic touch I guess :)
<fader_> cr3: So there's at least one issue preventing us from using suspend_test to replace pm.py -- suspend_test has no hibernate testing support at the moment
<cr3> fader_: would it be that difficult to add?
<cr3> fader_: or let me rephrase that: does the suspend part of the test hold much more value than the pm.py script?
<fader_> cr3: I can toss in a call to pm-hibernate without any real difficulty, but I'd like to ask the kernel folks if there's any reason to do it another way
<moustafa> cr3: I have a better appreciation as to why you prefer working from the office
<cr3> moustafa: lots of books in the office?
<moustafa> cr3: I love my daughter, but it's hard to concentrate with her excess cuteness
<fader_> cr3: It doesn't seem like it... they're pretty similar.  pm.py does some extra reporting around the time it took to wake, and suspend_test has a few extra timing options.  Other than that they're pretty interchangeable
<cr3> fader_: yeah, definately talk to the kernel folks, I think apw is your man
<fader_> cr3: Indeed; I'll follow up with him and see what he says.
<cr3> fader_: pm.py is significantly shorter though, so I'm surprised that it doesn't hold much much more value
<cr3> moustafa: I have the same problem when you're in the office
<moustafa> cr3: I miss you too :)
<fader_> cr3: well, suspend_test has some features that pm.py doesn't, but I'm not sure if they interest us for checkbox.  E.g. detecting power consumption during long-term suspend
<fader_> And pm.py is easier to read, being python rather than bash :)
<fader_> Also, moustafa, cr3: get a room :P
<cr3> fader_: battery test might be cool at some point
<cr3> moustafa: so, was it as good for you as it was for me? :)
 * cr3 fader_ man, #ubuntu-testing is anything but on-topic
<cr3> haha, now that backfired
<fader_> cr3: Meh, maybe... I think it's intended for enablement work, making sure that all the components really go to sleep when they claim to.  IIRC it's one where you have to fiddle with a power cord and let it sit for a long long time
<fader_> Hehe
<moustafa> cr3: Nothing backfired, it's the aforementioned daughter taking up my time
<fagan> cr3: its anything but on-topic but its better than no talk at all
<cr3> plars: hey dude, is there any particular reason why ltp needs to create /opt/ltp/include when running make (not make install)?
<plars> cr3: funny you should ask, was just messing with LTP myself and wondering the same thing
<cr3> plars: so if it's just crack, I can understand: makefiles aren't easy to get right
<plars> cr3: ltp makefiles have been way into crack territory for ages, and I suspect the've gotten worse since I was really active in it
<plars> they seem to have been moving towards automake, which is good, but not so good with the way they implemented it
<cr3> plars: we can compensate and we can even blacklist those failing tests if we want, using my filter_templates script
<cr3> plars: there seems to be increasing demand for ltp, so I'm working on integrating the syscalls suite again while waiting for other tests to run
<plars> cr3: in any case, we can override the /opt/ltp with DESTDIR=
<plars> cr3: ah, did you fix the build stuff already?
<cr3> plars: oh right, I had that in the wrapper but forgot about it when updating it
<cr3> plars: working on it, it should be pretty trivial, but I'm taking the opportunity to cleanup some of my own code
<cr3> plars: I'll probably be moving the integration into the base checkbox package, blacklisted by default though
<plars> cr3: should be... having trouble getting a proper build at the moment
<plars> I suspect I'm doing something dumb, but I'm getting what appears to be a successful build, but no bin directory
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-08
<davmor2> Morning All
<yos> After todays distribution upgrade, I can't use kppp to connect to the internet
<davmor2> yos: you might want to let #kubuntu-devel know that
<yos> I'm on ubuntu...I just finished filing a bug report
<davmor2> yos: out of interest if your on ubuntu why use kppp to connect to the net does network-manager not do it for you?
<yos> It is for a broadband dongle that I use for the internet...network manager doesn't work for it
<davmor2> yos: hope you file a bug against that?
<yos> I did
<yos> I used ubuntu-bug to report it
<davmor2> yos: I meant the dongle.  Most are supported out of the box
<yos> I have two dongles
<yos> neither of them work out of the box
<davmor2> yos: I have 3 here and they all work
<yos> I'm using wvdial right now
<davmor2> 1 three, 1 orange and 1 t-mobile
<yos> Novatel U727
<yos> and the other, Sierra Wireless compass 888
<yos> Don't know exactly where to file the bug reports for them.  With network-manager?
<davmor2> yos: yes just do lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt with the dongle in and report it as "name-of-dongle 3g dongle doesn't work with network-manager".  or something similar.
<yos> lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt didn't do anything
<davmor2> yos: you should have a file in the folder your in that is called lspci.txt just attach it to the bug report
<yos> I am using ubuntu-bug network-manager to report it now...I will attach that file to it
<yos> Where is lspci.txt located?
<yos> davmor2, ^^
<davmor2> yos: try in your home directory
<yos> Ok, found it
<yos> Wow, that sent a lot of files with the bug report
<davmor2> yos: the lspci -vvnn is useful in that it list the hardware very verbosely and contains all the names including manufacturer etc.  It's a very useful tool when reporting hardware issues
<yos> I won't be able to file the report with my other dongle until I can get kppp sorted
<davmor2> yos: well when you get chance just do the same thing again only do lspci -vvnn > lspci1.txt
<yos> davmor2, thank you; I have made a note of that for future reference
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 how's things
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy man
<cr3> davmor2: same ol', same ol'
<davmor2> cr3: don't run live cds they're ummm broken no networking no installer
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, but a Real Man doesn't need an installer.  Just a magnet and tweezers.
<cr3> davmor2: I tried them yesterday and language pack didn't seem to be installing
<davmor2> cr3: No this is crashing ubiquity
<cr3> I just whistle modem noises into my oscilloscope and magnetise the disk directly
<davmor2> fader_: Yeah but I'm testing it out for losers like you dude ;)
<fader_> davmor2: touché
<davmor2> fader_: :D
<davmor2> I'm assuming that was meant to read touche
<davmor2> cr3: alternate seems okay though on a plus note :)
<davmor2> moustafa: morning
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, it was supposed to read "touché"... not my fault if your font doesn't even support French characters ;)
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, just installed it
<cr3> thank goodness for that, I need to get some tests working today
<moustafa> davmor2: Morning
<moustafa> cr3: L-Shape!
<moustafa> fader_ : Voici mon passeport!
<fader_> moustafa: Je voudrais un croissant.
<moustafa> cr3: That's right, he would like a croissant.
<cr3> moustafa: line piece
<moustafa> cr3: Thou art a vengeful god!
<moustafa> For people to get what I anc cr3 are talking about, refer to this: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1924722
<fader_> davmor2: Out of curiosity, are the systems that don't have networking for you broadcom based using the bnx2 driver?
<fader_> I just reported bug 494052 against d-i and wonder if it's hitting ubiquity as well
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494052 in debian-installer "bnx2 driver cannot find firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494052
<davmor2> fader_: no it's onlt the live cd
<davmor2> pitti: davmor2: network-manager problem> ah, got it; it's a dhcp3-client/apparmor problem; sudo aa-complain dhclient3 fixes it
<davmor2> pitti: (I got some violations in dmesg)
<davmor2> pitti: it stumbles over /rofs again
<davmor2> only even
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, so networking works for you on the alternate?
<davmor2> yeap
<fader_> I see... thanks
<fagan> hmmmm when should I start upgrade testing
<fagan> I was thinking alpha 2
<fagan> Any reason I should start earlier?
<fagan> Oh and cr3 I can do some regression testing tomorrow (im getting my spare machine back from my dad) could you put the steps to do the tests into a wiki for me?
<fagan> mvo: do you have a ppa with new versions of the software center I can test?
 * fagan will bring up the upgrade testing at the qa team meeting 
<fader_> fagan: Good idea about bringing this up at the team meeting; people might have reasons that we need to start earlier
<fagan> actually fader_ is there a wiki so I can add it to the agenda?
<fagan> ah ill just ask marjo to add it tomorrow at the meeting
<mvo> fagan: a ppa with a karmic backport? or for lucid?
<fader_> fagan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/
<fagan> lucid
<fagan> thanks fader_
<fader_> fagan: No problem :)
<fagan> mvo: lucid
<mvo> fagan: ok, lucid is usually very current, i uploaded a new version today
<fagan> Yep I got it
<fagan> I was just thinking that you might have a more regularly updated ppa
<mvo> there is a bzr snapshot ppa too (https://edge.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/+archive/daily-build)
<mvo> joerge runs that
<fagan> I think ill add that
 * fagan likes the bleeding edge
<moustafa> Wasn't there a bleeding edge team/ppa for Ubuntu before?
 * fagan would be interested in that team
<fagan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bleedingedge
<moustafa> Damn, was about to post the link
<moustafa> It's too bad that the lastest package they have is from 2008
<fagan> hah
<fagan> Well maybe we can revive it
<moustafa> That would be interesting.  Although I don't have much experience in terms of packaging, but that can be remedied
<fagan> Id like if the developers would upload all of the bleeding edge packages for us
<fagan> and we just test them
<fagan> So it should be for stuff that really needs testing
 * fagan adds it to the qa team meeting so we all can have a say on it
<moustafa> Bleeding edge stuff is fun.  I hope the qa team approves
<fagan> I was thinking of making it a beginners testing team
<fagan> So people can dive in and test the stuff before it gets into the repos
<moustafa> Getting the most out of those who want the latest and greatest to be included in the next distro
<fagan> thats the idea
<soren> Whoo! Graphical installs working in kvm-autotest.
 * soren goes to dinner, and will finish the first few steps files off this evening
<davmor2> cr3: back dude
<cr3> davmor2: man, I've been answering each of your private messages but it seems the netsplit got the best of us
<cr3> davmor2: I'm on my way out to lunch, I'll ping you when I return
<davmor2> cr3: That's what I assumed that's why I came onto the channel :)(
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> RIght I'm off guys tty tomorrow have a nice night and thanks again cr3 :)
<cr3> I wish there were python-o's cereal
<fader_> cr3: http://img376.imageshack.us/i/1337cereal070kh7.jpg/ is the closest thing they sell in the stores in Boston
<cr3> fader_: they really have that?
<cr3> sbeattie: yo, the 500Mb download of the qa-regression-testing suite is causing pain in my datacenters: extremely slow.
<cr3> sbeattie: so, I will be extending checkbox-satellite to create a local copy of it as well as the other third party suites so that the systems connected on the network can refer to the local copy instead
<sbeattie> that seems reasonable, I think.
<cr3> since I use a caching proxy, I thought that would help significantly, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I haven't looked into the reason, maybe bzr sets the no-cache header, not sure
<cr3> this makes the setup much more complicated though, but nothing I can't handle in time for alpha-1 (crossing fingers)
<cr3> fader_: oatmeal is the sux!
<fader_> cr3: that is where I get all my 1337 sk1llz d00d
<fader_> All mad crazy downloading my OS and stuff without paying for it
<cr3> fader_: instead of a toy, do you get a cd of 0-day warez?
<fader_> cr3: The prize in the last box was a bump key
<soren> cr3: Dear, oh dear. autotest is a beast.
<cr3> soren: yeah, leave that one to me.
<soren> cr3: I'm using it right now. The kvm-autotest magic is all intertwined in it.
<soren> cr3: autotest itself had 3 or 4 processes running, each consuming 300-400 MB of memory. Doing a server install in a VM at the same time took forever.
<cr3> soren: hm, how come it's so intertwined?
<soren> cr3: Setting the VM up with all its configuration and stuff is a bit tricky, and then you have to hook up a python script to talk to it. Because it's tricky, there's a script that does it, but it's only runnable by autotest (because autotest does weird, black(!) python magic to work).
<cr3> soren: magic is usually not a good thing, do you have this in a bzr tree?
<soren> cr3: I'm waiting for the launchpad import to finish.
<soren> cr3: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/autotest/trunk
<soren> cr3: once that's pulled, I'll push my changes.
<soren> Probably tomorrow morning. I need to spend a bit of time with the family.
<cr3> soren: yeah man, it's really late, /quit!
<soren> I have the first server install test fully automated. It's wicked.
 * soren waves goodbye and vanishes
<moustafa> well, good evening everyone
<moustafa> and squiggily
<cr3> pip pip, cheerio
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-09
<ara> good morning all :)
<ara> Alternate images are up!
 * ara syncs
 * ara takes ubuntu alt i386 full disk
<ara> broken packages now in lucid. alpha 1 needs a respin
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara thought you were going to miss the fun of non installing iso's
<ara> davmor2, I already started! non-installable metacity package :-) isos respining now
<davmor2> ara: one up on yesterday that ubiquity crashed and n-m didn't work
 * ara steps out to grab a coffee
 * soren cheers as autotest is finally imported into bzr on Launchpad.
<soren> 13 hours that took!
<soren> Glad I didn't sit around waiting for it.
<ara> \o/
<Yos> I just did the upgrade to lucid (again) and now I have 2 listings of almost everything listed in System-->Preferences
<ara> Yos, what do you mean?
<Yos> I have double listings
<Yos> 2 about me; 2 appearance...etc
<Yos> weird
<Yos> Somethings are listed twice and some only once
<ara> I am stepping out now for lunch. I would look into it afterwards
 * ara -> lunch
 * nperry downloads server iso to do some tests on :)
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude, thanks for the heads up about the dns records, trying it out right now
<fader_> davmor2: Though the subject line made me think you wanted to sell me herbal v1agr4 ;)
<cr3> fader_: totally, I only caught his message microseconds before purging my deleted messages
<cr3> soren: I'm pointing at my hand now and I still have no clue what that means
<cr3> soren: on a more serious note, you might like to heed davmor2's warning too: since you've been working on automating the server install, you might like to know that there's apparently a new prompt for downloading iana records
<Yos> I just did the upgrade to lucid (again) and now I have 2 listings of almost everything listed in System-->Preferences
<Yos> Somethings are listed twice and some only once
<ara> Yos, does restarting the session help?
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: np
<Yos> I will try a re-boot
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: Actually the heading was deliberate I thought you'd read it :D
<fader_> davmor2: I actually have a filter that takes anything from you and marks it as spam anyway.  Not sure how this one slipped through. :P
<cr3> davmor2: you need something like: enlarge your manhood/rocket/cracker/etc.
<moustafa> davmor2, cr3, fader_ : Hon hon!
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: Problem then is the spam filters eat it :)
<davmor2> moustafa: morning
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude
<davmor2> cr3: I'm not sure if the same thing will happen on the live cd as I haven't had a live install work to date yet
<cr3> davmor2: I'll try it later, for good measure, but the alternate is chugging along quite nicely so far
<soren> cr3: Yeah, no worries. Thanks.
<moustafa> are you testing stuff without me?
<davmor2> moustafa: not his fault you weren't quick enough ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: I blame the timezone advantage
<Yos> That was strange but a restart cured it
<davmor2> ara: xubuntu alt fails unmet deps
<ara> davmor2, nice :-\
<ara> davmor2, I will try ubuntu alt i386
<moustafa> I can't seem to subscribe to the tests :(
<ara> moustafa, why, what happens?
<moustafa> ara: No check boxes to subscribe.  I hope it's not a big deal
<moustafa> Sorry, had to force reboot.
<davmor2> moustafa: are you logged in?
<moustafa> davmor2: Yes I am
<davmor2> if you are, are you on the right page?
<moustafa> Or, at least, I was
<davmor2> moustafa: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3450 is an example of the page you need to be on to assign a test to yourself
<moustafa> Or, I thought I was...yes I'm confusing myself now
<davmor2> moustafa: now make your mind up either you were or you weren't ;)
<fader_> moustafa: I've got your back... don't listen to davmor2 -- he's a meanie.
 * davmor2 grabs sharpening stone and axe and wonders if he can hit fader_ from here
 * fader_ wonders idly about ICBAs.
<moustafa> fader_: He can't be a meanie, he's british!  *ducks impending rocks*
<moustafa> Ok, I don't think I'm part of QA
<davmor2> moustafa: I think you'll find I was born in England making me English not british :P
<fader_> moustafa: I haven't forgiven davmor2 for burning the White House down in 1814
<davmor2> fader_: Don't worry the indians haven't forgiven you and they are closer than me :P
<moustafa> fader_ : I thought you haven't forgiven him for being part of the country that brought us the Spice Girls and Simon Cowbell or whatever his name is
 * fader_ laughs.
<fader_> davmor2: I think moustafa beat both of us in that round.
<davmor2> moustafa: this from the country that brought us Micheal Buble
<moustafa> davmor2: It could be a "touché, sir", but while I do live in Canada, I wasn't born here.
<davmor2> moustafa: hmmm where were you born then?
 * fader_ is guessing "the moon"
<moustafa> davmor2: Lebanon.  So, fader_ wasn't that far off.  :P
 * davmor2 is guessing at egypt region
<davmor2> moustafa: do me a favour then please point at cr3 and say Buble it's all your fault ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Done :D
<moustafa> davmor2: Incidentally, I has suddenly become my last day at the office.  I wonder why cr3 said that
<davmor2> hahahaha
<davmor2> moustafa: just tell him it's that fader_ dude he's a bad influence on you :D
<moustafa> davmor2: It's easy to blame americans on being a bad influence.  It's hilarious to blame the older countries
<cr3> davmor2: alternate installed just fine with my original preseed
<nperry> Humm server testing is fun :)
<davmor2> cr3: does dns work though?
<davmor2> ara: how's ubuntu alt behaving?
<cr3> davmor2: ya man, hosts resolve just fine
<cr3> davmor2: if you mean a server install configured with bind, then I don't know
<fader_> nperry: :)
<davmor2> cr3: I'll take a snapshot of it when the request comes up
<ara> davmor2, I haven't had the time to start, I was in a call. I will do it now
<moustafa> Does "fails to restart at the end of the install" count as a bug?
<fader_> moustafa: I would say that a failure to restart at the end of the install is definitely a bug, but probably not a critical one
<fader_> File it, add it to the ISO tracker, but if that's the only bug you see I wouldn't mark it as a failure
<moustafa> fader_ : I would have been surprised if it was critical
<davmor2> moustafa: on what?
<moustafa> I guess "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" would be what's needed?
<moustafa> LiveCD, Free Software Only install
<fader_> moustafa: I assume you were asked if you wanted to restart now and said yes?
<moustafa> Yes
<fader_> Yeah, my guess would be ubiquity
<fader_> If that's not right cjwatson will move it to the right place
<moustafa> "Package ubiquity does not exist".  Reasonable, since it's removed at the end of the install
<moustafa> I'll file the bug manually, then.  No big deal
<fader_> moustafa: What you can try is to file the bug and then use 'apport-collect' to add the logfiles, etc. to it
<moustafa> that should work
<moustafa> Sonova...I just reported the bug, but it didn't stick :S
<moustafa> I guess Launchpad is being clogged hard today
<ulysses__> hello testers
<davmor2> ulysses__: Hello
<moustafa> hello ulyssess_
<moustafa> *Hello ulysses__
<moustafa> Launchpad bug: 494563  I can't add any of the requested files because they are empty :(
<davmor2> moustafa: try opening one of the files
<ulysses__> I think sudo is not neccessary when using cat
<moustafa> ulysses__: I think it is if you want to read files that are locked
<moustafa> ulysses__ I can confirm it
<moustafa> davmor2: Thanks for reminding me of cat :)
<davmor2> moustafa: it's got me outta some binds
<moustafa> There we go, that should do it
<davmor2> ulysses__: you do need sudo or lp would be able to access the files :)
<fader_> davmor2, moustafa: Bah.  cat is too easy.
<fader_> http://media.tkk.fi/en/xmas-party-2009/unix-shell-challenge.html
<fader_> Real men hack a way to do it with 'man' :)
<davmor2> fader_: are you trying to say that real men do it with man if so that sounds so gay ;)
<moustafa> davmor2 has a point
<fader_> Nothing wrong with that ;)
<davmor2> cr3: it's me, it's not dns it's snmp
<davmor2> notice reads " Various snmp software needs extracted MIBs from RFCs and IANA - which cannot be shipped - to be working as expected.  These MIBs can be automatically fetched and extracted as part of installing this package.
<davmor2> This will take serveral minutes to complete, even with a fast internet connection.
<davmor2> Download and extract MIBs from RFCs and IANA?
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: ^
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks
 * moustafa wonders who keeps drinking the Dr Pepper without putting some back in the fridge
<moustafa> What?  I'm trying to keep this off-topic
<davmor2> moustafa: it's you
<moustafa> davmor2:  This isn't a soap opera where it turns out that I'm my evil twin brother, is it?
<davmor2> no that would be moustafa3
<moustafa> but...moustafa3 is...ME! *cue dramatic music with some camera zoom*
<davmor2> moustafa: you'll never get this evil bit right if you don't end in muhahahahaha!
<moustafa> davmor2: I was doing the horrified revelation scene
<moustafa> davmor2: So you wouldn't suspect a thing! MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<moustafa> !
<ulysses__> Ok, test environment ready
<davmor2> moustafa: See told you, it was you drink the dr. pepper and not replacing it :P
<moustafa> davmor2: But...it can't be! *bites knuckles*
 * moustafa hopes there's no one called knuckles in here
<ulysses__> Hm, update-notifier-kde says 'Upgrading to Kubuntu 9.10'
 * davmor2 begs god to let there be ;)
<davmor2> ulysses__: did you do it right?
<ulysses__> davmor2: yes, 'update-notifier-kde -d -c'
<fagan> meeting in 20?
<fader_> fagan: I believe so, yes
<davmor2> fagan: 19
<fagan> :)
<davmor2> ulysses__: try update-notifier-kde -u
<ulysses__> the upgrade is running
<ulysses__> http://noob.hu/2009/12/09/desk2.png
<ulysses__> downloading the package was only 7-8 minutes, now the upgrade is about 40 minutes:P
<davmor2> moustafa: you got an ubuntu lucid desktop in front of you?
<moustafa> Had one.  Doing another install with manual partitioning in a VM
<davmor2> moustafa: it's okay had word back from pitti
<moustafa> ptti?
<fagan> moustafa: martin pitt
<moustafa> fagan: Ah, I haven't had the pleasure
<fagan> Hes awesome
<fader_> QA team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now -- everyone is welcome to come listen and/or contribute!
<moustafa> fagan: I'll have to go by your word at the moment.  :)
<fagan> :)
<ulysses__> Ok, I upgraded my VM, and no I don't have panel, plasmoids, nothing, the screen resolution is only 800x600 instead of 1366x768
<ulysses__> I use Virtualbox, with Guest Additions
<ulysses__> I can't choose older kernel, I don't see the GRUB
<moustafa> GRUB2 is displayed by holding the shift button at bootup
<ulysses__> Ok, I could enter into GRUB, now I choosed kernel 2.6.31
<ulysses__> Same thing, guest additions doesn't work after upgrade
<ulysses__> I think I should test the upgrade without Guest Additions
<davmor2> ulysses__: Guest Additions will of been removed as part of the upgrade you will need to add it again iirc
<sbeattie> davmor2: really? I wouldn't have guessed that, but it's worth verifying.
<davmor2> sbeattie: just a guess but I know it removes repos that aren't ubuntu's main 4 to help solve upgrade issues
<ulysses__> Now, I reinstalled guest additions, no reboot the VM
<sbeattie> davmor2: sure, but virtualbox-ose-guest-{utils,x11} are in universe
<Grantbow> nothing but main?  wow
<sbeattie> Grantbow: ?
<davmor2> Grantbow: no main 4
<davmor2> as in main restricted universe and multiverse
<Grantbow> oh, ok
<davmor2> sbeattie: yes but it is installed into the guest it's not used from the guests repo is it?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but yes, you install those packages through the guest's repos; alternatively, you can use the virtualbox interface to do the fake cdrom thing, but choosing the packages will likely have better results.
<moustafa> I thought the guest add-ons were available via synaptic
<moustafa> from within the machine, that is
<sbeattie> ulysses__: perhaps that's the question we should be asking you; how did you install the guest utilities before upgrading?
<ulysses__> I mounted the Guest Additions cd image with, and run the installer from konsole
<moustafa> ulysses__: It's still probable they were removed afterwards
<moustafa> Try and find them in KPackageKit, or synaptic
<moustafa> Just a lookup for virtualbox should do
<ulysses__> I use the closed-source edition of Virtualbox
<moustafa> Ah
<ulysses__> No problem, I repeat the test without guest additions
<davmor2> sbeattie: that is the method I have used in the past using the additions cd image.  That is the method where by it gets removed.
<sbeattie> ah.
<davmor2> sbeattie: haven't used vb for a while though and that was the recommended way at the time :)
<moustafa> davmor2: Good thing the repositories make the process a lot easier then
<davmor2> moustafa: I don't know I use kvm and virt-manager
<moustafa> haven't used those, don't know if they can do what I want them to do
<sbeattie> davmor2: I found kvm to be significantly slower than virtualbox on my particular hardware...
<davmor2> sbeattie: it's fine for what I need which tends to be checking that stuff does work
<davmor2> I mostly test on hw though
<nagappan> any clues, why I get this on Ubuntu 9.10
<nagappan> --2009-12-09 10:34:15--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.42.34.orig.tar.gz
<nagappan> Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.90.142
<nagappan> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.90.142|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<nagappan> Retrying.
<nperry> INTERWEB BROKEN
<nperry> nagappan: it works for me, on lucid
<nagappan> nperry, ah ! ok
<nagappan> nperry, now retry 14 is going on
<nagappan> nperry, except this package all other packages are getting installed
<nagappan> nperry, ah ! through FF it works !
<nperry> How odd :s
<nagappan> nperry, guess its not getting the proxy info correctly ?
<nperry> Im never a fan of proxies :)
<nagappan> nperry, in my org (VMware) we don't have any other option
<nagappan> nperry, we have to access outside world, only through proxy
<nperry> I feel for you
<davmor2> nagappan: I just tried it works fine from here on real hw
<nagappan> davmor2, cool, I think it should be proxy issue, synaptic doesn't pickup the proxy info when trying to fetch a file outside of .deb repo
<nagappan> nperry, davmor2, it works fine with "dselect install" from command line
<ara> does sound work fine for you on real hw?
<ara> in kvm ubuntu opening sound is something like prrrr, brrrr, prrrr
<ulysses__> I upgraded a Kubuntu Karmic in Virtualbox to Lucid, but the upgrade failed. After login I got a text screen with lots of error messages. Should I attach  a screenshot about the VM to a bug report? What should I report?
<ara> ulysses__, the logs at /var/log/dist-upgrade are the most useful
<ara> ulysses__, do you get a console?
<ulysses__> no, only a screen full with error messages. I didn't try recovery mode yet
<ara> ulysses__, but you say "after login"
<ulysses__> yes. I type my password, press the Enter, and then it change to a black screen, full with messages
<ulysses__> screenshot: http://noob.hu/2009/12/09/upgarde.png
<ara> ulysses__, I got that too on kvm, it recovers, though, after a couple of minutes
<ulysses__> hm, if I am right, the upgrade was not completed, I choosed recovery console and fix broken packages
<ulysses__> it looks good, the X started after fixing broken packages
<ulysses__> nice:)
<ara> ulysses__, the udevd warnings are irrelevant to the fail of upgrade
<ara> ulysses__, the warnings are known as bug 491775
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<ara> ulysses__, now that you recovered, it would be nice to have a look under your /var/log/dist-upgrade to check any upgrade errors
<davmor2> ulysses__: it may of been that the archive is still being worked on for kubuntu
<ulysses__> many message in apt-log "package .... broken, depends on..."
 * moustafa has a croissant
<fader_> It's true, he does have a croissant
<fader_> He's very popular.
<cr3> fader_: it's really true, he does have a croissant
<moustafa> fader_ : It's tasty too
<fader_> moustafa: If it crashes before the last bite, you should be able to run 'ubuntu-bug pastry --type=croissant'
<moustafa> Great, I just realized baguette would make for a great easter egg in a video game
<moustafa> I didn't know ubuntu-bug extended to pastries
<moustafa> fader_ : it's pretty handy
 * moustafa wonders if ubuntu-bug can be any handy-er
<fader_> moustafa: The real problem is getting USB drivers from the bakery so you can plug a keyboard into the bread
<moustafa> fader_ : Can't we just use ndswrapper?
<davmor2> fader_: any of the certified stuff got an ati gfx card in it?
<fader_> moustafa: That will get you etherloaf but not keybread
<fader_> davmor2: Hmm, possibly.  Looking for desktop?
<davmor2> fader_: yes jockey fail confirmation
<fader_> davmor2: Give me a couple of minutes to look.  Also, I thought ATI open-sourced their driver?
<davmor2> fader_: there are 2 they open-sourced what they could but still have the fglrx binary
<davmor2> fader_: I think the 2d works wicked though
<fader_> davmor2: Will a laptop do or does it need to be a desktop specifically?
<davmor2> fader_: that'll do
<fader_> If a laptop will do I have one lined up for you that moustafa has physical access to
 * fader_ whistles innocently and acts nonchalant about passing off work to someone else.
<davmor2> fader_: yeah laptop is fine it's only to double check if jockey is working with ati fglrx
<fader_> davmor2: What needs to happen?
<davmor2> do an install wait for jockey to say there are drivers available and try and install them :)
<fader_> davmor2: Okay.  Got a "Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series" card in one ready to try.
<fader_> moustafa: I'll set up an install of system 200910-4252 in the lab; can you go stab the power button in a moment and get it started?
<fader_> davmor2: Actually, it has yesterday's image already installed if that will do
<fader_> If not I'll reimage it
<moustafa> fader_ : Should I do it now?
<davmor2> might do
<davmor2> fader_: ^
<fader_> moustafa: Hang on, let's try it as it is now
<fader_> moustafa: Can you go log into that system and run jockey?  System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<moustafa> fader_ I have to reboot it, it froze after I took it out of the screensaver
<charlie-tca> Okay, I screwed the tracker up before I downloaded the new images. Xubuntu alternate 64 worked
<fader_> moustafa: Weird... I'm still logged into it
<fader_> moustafa: let me reboot it from here
<moustafa> all right
 * davmor2 ponders if this is the malware screensaver
<fader_> moustafa: Er, wait, I lied
<fader_> my connection hung
<moustafa> Ah, Ha!
<fader_> I should have noticed that the hostname changed on my prompt :)
<fader_> You'll have to engage manual override
<moustafa> fader_ It's rebooting
<fader_> moustafa: Thanks.
<moustafa> be back in 2 minutes
<fader_> davmor2: So what would indicate that we need to reinstall this system and test again?  If jockey works perfectly or if it breaks horribly?
<fader_> I assume you're seeing breakage?
<davmor2> yeah bug 494699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494699 in jockey "Ati binary driver failed to install using jockey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<charlie-tca> davmor2: how thorough is the testing for alpha1?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: nail as much as you can :)
<charlie-tca> will do. Been trying for two days just to get an install
<charlie-tca> Everything after that is a plus!
<davmor2> try and stagger it so all the ground is covered
<davmor2> yeah everything has been a bit broken
<davmor2> fader_, moustafa: any joy?
<moustafa> back, I guess I need for the install to finish before trying jockey again
<moustafa> davmor2: I had to manually reboot the machine, so it went into the network install
<davmor2> :(
<sal_> new to testing.  have an extra partition set off of an existing install.  would like to get lucid in there ..
<sal_> would like to boot from usb if possible
<ulysses__> any kubuntu tester here, or I am alone?:)
<sal_> any suggestions welcome - i've read through the wiki pages already ..
<moustafa> sal_ : it is possible, just the USB Startup Disk Creator
<davmor2> ulysses__: no I move on to kubuntu
<sal_> got the usb creator.  should i go ahead and use the cuurent .iso?
<davmor2> sal_: yeap
<sal_> can i do all the rsync on the usb?  or once i get the install, is the update mgr work from there?
<sal_> any advice on setting up good partitions?
<moustafa> sal_: Not sure if you can rsync the usb, as for good partitions, I usually split it in 3 to keep it simple
<moustafa> sal_ : One for root of 4-8 Gb, one for Swap (up to 2Gb) and the rest for Home
<davmor2> sal_: once installed you can just use update manager to keep the image up-to-date.  If you have free space on the drive just tell ubuntu to use the free space and leave it at that
<moustafa> sal_ : The three partitions is for a hard drive.  Keep the USB drive at one partition, unless you plan on never inserting it into a Windows machine
<sal_> thanks folks ..
<sal_> the drive i am working on has swap existing, about 8gb running linuxmint now, the other 100-ish gb holding an old ubuntu install, maybe 6.10.
<sal_> it is this last partition (all ext3) i would like to wipe clean for lucid.  do not have a separate /home partition ..
<davmor2> sbeattie: is there an easy way to get the dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py
<moustafa> davmor2, fader_: jockey-gtk fails to start
<davmor2> yay that's worse than I got :)
<moustafa> Even the text mode fails
<sbeattie> davmor2: it very recently got renamed (dropping the .py) but can be downloaded from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/annotate/head%3A/dl-ubuntu-test-iso/dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<davmor2> ulysses__: ^
<davmor2> sbeattie: is that what all the moved bits were in the last bzr pull
<ulysses__> got it
<sbeattie> davmor2: yep
<sbeattie> davmor2: the old shell script went away, and the horrible python version finally got promoted to take its place.
<davmor2> ulysses__: like I say it will zsync everything which means the first run will be slowish but after that it'll only grab the difference between isos
<moustafa> fader_ : I found an interesting bug on 200910-4252
<moustafa> fader_ : The F1-F12 keys are interpreted as their fn functions, rather than the usual F1-F12
<moustafa> fader_ : Any idea as to why the laptops in the lab don't have internet access?
<fader_> moustafa: Yes :)
<fader_> moustafa: Because they're behind a firewall that is configured to not allow them internet access
<moustafa> fader_ Ah, so how would I go about to giving them access to launchpad?
<fader_> moustafa: They can get updates from the archive but that's about it
<fader_> moustafa: It'd be a long involved process, unfortunately.  It's on my list of things to research, but I wouldn't count on it happening in the next week. :/
<moustafa> Gotcha
<fader_> moustafa: Re the F1-12 keys, I'm honestly not sure if that's a bug or a feature... it might be hardware-dependent
<fader_> Though I am pretty sure there's a bug already filed about it if you poke around
<moustafa> fader_ I'm searching for anything similar, and I'm pretty sure it's a bug
<davmor2> moustafa: for now you can grab the crash file from /var/crash drop it onto a usb stick and then run ubuntu-bug /media/path/to/usbstick to fire off the report
<ulysses__> davmor2: what should I do, if I want to download only the i386 ISOs?
<fader_> davmor2: Does that work correctly?  I thought you had to run ubuntu-bug on the system where the crash occurred for it to be valuable
<fader_> Even with a crash file I mean
<davmor2> sorry should read ubuntu-bug /media/path/to/usbstick/_crash_file
<davmor2> fader_: worked for me when I had no internet but it needs to be a crash which grabs the info in advance
<fader_> bdmurray: I think you know the answer to this :)  Is it valid to copy the crash dump from one machine and run ubuntu-bug against it on another machine?
<moustafa> davmor2: There's nothing in /var/crash
<fader_> davmor2: Hmm, I swear I thought I heard someone say that didn't work correctly, but I'll bow to your experience.
<davmor2> moustafa: but it crashed right?
<moustafa> davmor2: It simply didn't start
<moustafa> I could try it again to make sure, but it just doesn't start
<moustafa> even by going through the terminal, it fails
<davmor2> moustafa: run it from cli
<davmor2> moustafa: it might fail but it should give some info some where
<moustafa> davmor2: see my previous comment ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: I could redirect the output if that could help
<bdmurray> fader_: yes, that would work
<davmor2> fader_: :P
<fader_> bdmurray: Thanks.
 * fader_ heaps ashes on his head.
<fader_> davmor2: You were right; mea culpa mea maxima culpa. :)
<davmor2> fader_: your a cuppa ;)
<davmor2> ulysses__: add --only-variant=i386
<ulysses__> thanks
<davmor2> ulysses__: sorry --only-arch=i386
<charlie-tca> Anyone else seeing no splash screens when the desktop cd starts up
<ulysses__> yes
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I think there is one but it is stupidly faded
<charlie-tca> great!
 * charlie-tca still glad to have the desktop cd today
<davmor2> charlie-tca: and on alpha 1 that has to be a record I can't remember the last time we had live cd's on alpha1
<davmor2> 2+ yes
<charlie-tca> That's right... It should be alternate only, right?
<davmor2> normally
<charlie-tca> Karmic was the first time Xubuntu even had any alpha 1 image
<davmor2> charlie-tca: yes cause jaunty's didn't run
<charlie-tca> we're trying, we're trying
<davmor2> very ;)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<davmor2> Right I'm off guys ttyl
<komputes> Can http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com include a use case for USB installation build from usb-creator. This would test creating a key from the CD/Live Environment + Test if the bootable USB disk environment has any bugs/issues.
<komputes> fader_: ^ do you have access to add test cases?
<fader_> komputes: No... I think you need to talk to ara to get testcases added
<fader_> I don't have access to do it
<komputes> fader_: will send her an email
<komputes> thx
<xtjacob> what is the best way to download the Ubuntu 10.04 iso?
<komputes> xtjacob: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<xtjacob> i mean program wise like direct link, jigdo, etc.
<komputes> xtjacob: if you're downloading the daily iso on a regular basis, I think this can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<komputes> xtjacob: heard jigdo was very good, but never used it myself
<xtjacob> komputes: I'm using jigdo right now
<xtjacob> I hope it works, seems to be having a lot of 404 erroes
<moustafa> fader_, davmor2: Good evening!
<fader_> moustafa: ciao
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-10
<slangasek> is tester 'Ulysses' on IRC?
<ara> morning!
<^arky^> hi
<^arky^> anyone faced any issues with manual partitioning
<ara> hey ^arky^
<ara> ^arky^, I fixed the script url in the blog post
 * ara is doing alt i386 manual partitioning, btw
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<^arky^> hi ara , filed two one iso tracker, hope I got the process right
<^arky^> s/one/new ones/
<ara> ^arky^, nice :)
<davmor2> ^arky^: if they show up on the tracker you almost certainly did :)
 * ara takes a coffee break
<ara> davmor2, how is your testing going? any particular wtf I might know?
<davmor2> oem->end user gdm loses keyboard
<davmor2> when you reboot it works again
<davmor2> there is no fglrx module
<davmor2> and finally software center is in the wrong place
<davmor2> oh and launchpad keeps timing out on the bug I'm trying to report
<davmor2> ara: can you report a bug on lp
<ara> davmor2, on the timing out?
<davmor2> yeah every which way I try and word this description for the keyboard failing lp times out
<ara> davmor2, it might be a temporal issue
<davmor2> yeah just annoying
<Yos> How do I make a txt file out of lspci to attach to a bug report?
<davmor2> Yos: use lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt
<Yos> Thanks again :)
 * ara takes alt i386 free software only
<davmor2> takes ltsp
<ara> no matter how many times or configurations I try, vbox is always faster than kvm :-/
<davmor2> ara: report it as a bug
<ara> davmor2, like in "kvm is so damn slow" ?
<davmor2> No but you could do kvm is consistantly slower than vbox this really shouldn't be the case
<ulysses__> slangasek: I'm now here, sorry
<slangasek> ulysses__: oh, hello
<slangasek> ulysses__: I was wondering about your test report; if I remember which one it was, you said that OEM config hung after reboot, showing the udev messages from brltty?
<ulysses__> yes
<slangasek> the brltty udev messages shouldn't have caused a hang, so I think you have two bugs
<slangasek> could you file a bug report on oem-config about the second one?
<ulysses__> The ISOs were rebuilt since then, so I think I should repeat the test, perhaps the bug was fixed.
<slangasek> yes, that's a good idea
<soren> ara: Is kvm /really/ slow for you, or just a bit slower than virtualbox?
<ara> soren, ok, let's say it is just slower. but you can feel the difference :-)
<soren> ara: Is this when doing alternate or server installs, by any chance?
<slangasek> ulysses__: I've uploaded the fix for brltty as well; I'm not rerolling any alpha1 CDs for it, but in a few hours it should be possible to definitively rule it out by pulling in the upgraded package from the network at install time
<ara> soren, it was during alternate
<ara> soren, alt installs, yes
<soren> ara: Ok, that I can actually believe.
<soren> ara: There are some architectural reasons why screen updates in kvm are really slow in the server and alternate installer, so it's reasonably well-known, actually.
<ulysses__> slangasek: I will test, and report the bug if I can
<ara> soren, good to know :)
<soren> The installed system, as well as desktop installs, should be faster in kvm.
<soren> Quite a bit, actually.
<ara> soren, I will give it a second try ;-)
<ara> Ubuntu Server Team <3 KVM
<soren> :)
<soren> Ironically, even qemu does screen updates faster than kvm in the alternate and server installer.
<davmor2> soren: that seems kinda back to front though surely?
<soren> davmor2: Yes. Hence,  "ironically".
<davmor2> soren: I got the irony but it sounds so wrong still :(
<ulysses__> slangasek: I repeated the OEM install, with the same error, here is the screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/bnnUh1R.html
<slangasek> ulysses__: please file a bug on oem-config, then
<davmor2> ulysses__: is that on hw or vm
<ulysses__> vm, virtualbox 3.1
<davmor2> live or alternate, i386 or amd 64?
<ulysses__> alternate i386, the latest build
<davmor2> okay cool I'll try a live 64bit oem on hw and see what results we get there, probably the same but it's worth a check
<ulysses__> slangasek: I filed a bug, if you need more information, ask me, here is the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/495012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495012 in oem-config "Kubuntu OEM install hangs up on boot" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> ulysses__: ok, thanks
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> slangasek, I saw that you already changed the ec2 / uc2 images in the tracker, thanks
<slangasek> n/p :)
<nperry> ulysses__: Bug has already been filed for that, bug 491775
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491775 in brltty "udevd warnings in /lib/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491775
<ulysses__> nperry: I know
<ulysses__> but this is another problem with OEM installation
<nperry> Ah ok, sorry!
<moustafa> fader_, cr3, davmor2 : Voyage à l'épicerie
<fader_> moustafa: baguette!
<davmor2> morning moustafa fader_ cr3
<ulysses__> I installed Kubuntu Lucid alternate i386 (erase entire disk), I could use it only after fixing broken packages from recovery console. The question is: passed or failed?
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<fader_> ulysses__: Yeah, that one sounds pretty bad... I'd personally fail it
<moustafa> fader_ : Hon hon!
 * fader_ is grabbing UNR to test some hardware and will pick up the UNR ISO test cases at the same time.
<davmor2> ulysses__: on the latest image?
<ulysses__> davmor2: yes, I use the dl-ubuntu-test-iso program
<davmor2> ulysses__: okay just checking
<moustafa> fader_ : Were the images updated today?  Or are we using the same as yesterday?
<fader_> moustafa: Yes. :)
<fader_> moustafa: The ISO tracker shows the version we're testing; some are from today but not all
<moustafa> fader_ That was magically vague
<fader_> moustafa: Then my work here is done ;)
<fader_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<fader_> moustafa: davmor2 is usually better plugged into what's going on than anyone else, so if he pops in and contradicts me, listen to him (for once)
<davmor2> moustafa: kubuntu was
<davmor2> ubuntu is the same as is xubuntu
<davmor2> moustafa: what are you looking to test?
<moustafa> davmor2: Anything I can test.
<moustafa> davmor2: Should Ubuntu Studio be tested?  The rt kernel does offer its own share of quirks
<davmor2> moustafa: anything on the list that has no tests is a good place to be
<moustafa> Ok, so I'll start with the DVDs, and the Netbook, and work my way to Ubuntu Studio
<fader_> moustafa: We want to hit everything we can :)
<fader_> moustafa: FYI, I am working on UNR right now so no need to grab that one
<moustafa> fader_: Are we testing ISOs or playing Contra?
<fader_> Unless you want to that is... more testing is always good
<fader_> moustafa: As the system boots, do up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right...
<moustafa> a,b,a,b, select, start
 * moustafa really hopes DownThemAll! "rapes" the download limit
<fader_> Nice... netbook-launcher segfaults in the live environment\
<fader_> :)
<fader_> Heh, also, best bug title I've seen today: bug 373498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373498 in netbook-launcher "Mutlimonitor UNR makes me want to start killing kittens (again)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373498
<moustafa> What's with all the kitty killing?
<fader_> What worries me is the "again"
<davmor2> moustafa: kittens are cute so if you need to kill one things must really be bad ;)
<davmor2> moustafa: besides you wouldn't want to try and kill a tiger would you ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Unless you're just a sick fool who takes any excuse to kill kittens
<fader_> davmor2: I think I could take a tiger kitten
<fader_> If I had a long stick and a head start
<davmor2> fader_: they can climb sticks dude ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Did I mention this stick was hollow, made of steel, and shoots bullets?
<moustafa> fader_: A BOOMSTICK?
<fader_> It goes with my chainsaw hand.
<davmor2> fader_: but they you would P.O. mummy and daddy tiger :D  I would want to see the mess they'd make of you :)
<fader_> Okay, so I lied about UNR testing -- if anybody else wants to take a look, see if netbook-launcher is segfaulting for you
<moustafa> Resuming downloads
<davmor2> fader_: have a word with lool
<moustafa> I should be able to test UNR in...20 minutes :(
<fader_> At least in the live environment; I haven't finished an install yet
<fader_> lool: davmor2 says I should bug you about netbook-launcher segfaulting
<moustafa> 8 minutes until I can test UNR
<fader_> moustafa: You going to test it on real hardware or a VM?
<moustafa> fader_: Real hardware
<moustafa> fader_: I'll attempt to test as many things at the same time as I can, so I'll be using the machines in the lab
<fader_> Cool... I have tried it on a Toshiba NB100, so please try something else... it might be specific to this hardware
<fader_> Rockin
<astechgeek> with yesterdays build for desktop amd64.iso was the desktop background supposed to be black?
<astechgeek> before X started I got low graphics messages
<astechgeek> manual partitioning worked but there weren'
<astechgeek> were not any desktop icons
<fader_> astechgeek: That does not sound like expected behavior, no
<techgeek> Yea I didn't think so... stupid question how would I file the results
<fader_> techgeek: Probably the best way is to use ubuntu-bug on the affected system... e.g. open a terminal and run "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<fader_> At least for the low-res graphics issue
<fader_> The lack of icons sounds more like nautilus didn't start up -- do you get anything if you right-click on the desktop?
<techgeek> no right clicking the desktop didn't do anything,
<techgeek> okay you answered my question. File a bug
<fader_> techgeek: Yep, sounds like you have two different issues; one for xorg and one for nautilus
<fader_> moustafa: I'm getting the same netbook-launcher behavior after install, so it's probably enough to see if it happens in the live environment on other hardware
<ara> I think the person filing bug #500000 should get a prize or something
<ara> we are getting close
<ara> like in "Congrats!!! You just filed bug 500.000 in Launchpad!!!"
<fader_> ara: We should give them a free copy of Ubuntu! :D
<ara> fader_, seeing the prices those get in the south american market, it can be a good prize indeed :D
<davmor2> it could be I've found a few in kubuntu
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> ara: I should start selling Ubuntu CDs full-time for those prices
<ara> hehehe
<ara> you just go to uds, grab them all, and then sell them
<ara> can anyone try to reproduce this in real hw?
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/495082
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495082 in gdm "Changing from default user to guest session and back crashes gdm" [Undecided,New]
<fader_> moustafa: ^^^ do you have any systems in the lab that are running the latest desktop image?
<moustafa> fader_ Not yet.  I tried to do too much on this laptop and the Celeron processor couldn't handle everything, so I had to give it a "breather".  I'm back on track, but delayed
<fader_> moustafa: Okay, just looking to help test ara's bug as I don't have anything set up at the moment
<fader_> ara: I should be able to try to reproduce this in an hour or two, but I suspect you'll be offline by then
<fader_> If nobody gets it before then I'll add a comment to the bug
<moustafa> fader_ I have some Ubuntu desktop disks ready, I could install it and try it out
<fader_> moustafa: Your call; I don't want you to try to do too much at once and end up thrashing :)
<davmor2> ara: I get gdm but I don't get a desktop once logged in
<moustafa> fader_ That's ok, I love metal
<fader_> I'm going to be doing desktop tests on real hardware once I finish up the netbook tests, so I'll be installing desktop anyway
<fader_> hehe
<fader_> moustafa: Go for it then dude :)
<ara> davmor2, so, you get a normal session, as it had crashed?
<davmor2> ara: I get normal->guest->gdm then after typing in the pass for normal user I get blackness and cursor the end
<ara> davmor2, can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look for crashes
<ara> ?
<davmor2> worlds biggest log file
<davmor2> ara: I don't see anything that screams crash
<moustafa> fader_ What should I expect to see failing on UNR?
<fader_> moustafa: netbook-launcher (the full-screen menu interface)
<fader_> i.e. I got only the menu bar at the top and a blank desktop
<fader_> If you get that, you can hit alt-f2, run gnome-terminal, and see if "netbook-launcher" segfaults when you run it
<ara> moustafa, maximus (applications getting maximized by default)
<fader_> ara: maximus worked for me, just no launcher
<ara> fader_, ok, I thought moustafa was asking for typical failings of unr
<fader_> ara: gotcha :)
<moustafa> I also had a jockey-gtk failure
<moustafa> I'll try and launch the netbook-launcher
<fader_> moustafa: so netbook-launcher did not start automatically?
<moustafa> fader_ No, it did not.  I tried launching it with the terminal, and at first it didn't launch, and the second time it segfaulted
<fader_> moustafa: Roger, thanks.  Can you mark bug 495066 as confirmed for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495066 in netbook-launcher "Lucid netbook-launcher segfaults when started" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495066
<fader_> moustafa: There's an HP mini in the lab somewhere, right?
 * fader_ is too lazy to look it up in the database.
<davmor2> fader_: you have one :P
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, but since the model I've been testing isn't booting after install and my mini is the only working system I have right now, I'm not going to try putting Lucid A1 on it :)
<davmor2> wimp
<fader_> moustafa: Can you try UNR on 200908-3474 when you have a moment?
<fader_> That should be an HP Mini 1000
<fader_> Install seems to work for me but then it never boots
<moustafa> I think that's what I used to test the netbook-launcher
<fader_> Hmm, strange
<moustafa> fader_ I can confirm I'm using 200909-3474, but install is a bit slow
<fader_> It may be flaky hardware then; I'll test it with karmic or something in a bit
<moustafa> * 200908-3474
<moustafa> I'm actually installing...so...do I stop?
<fader_> moustafa: Nope, I would be very interested if it works
<fader_> I thought you had already installed on it, sorry
<jdstrand> soren: hi! fyi, I checked test-postgresql.py into qrt. This currently runs the testsuite in postgresql-common which should have ~1000 tests in it.
<jdstrand> soren: it might be nice to add an 'Integrate qa-regression-tests postgresql tests into checkbox: TODO' to qa-lucid-automated-server-testing
<jdstrand> soren: fyi only... not trying to create more work for you ;)
<sal_> what is the best way to report testing bits?
 * jdstrand wonders why he doesn't show up in http://piware.de/workitems/qa/lucid/report.html, when he clearly has a work item in qa-lucid-automated-server-testing
<jdstrand> oh, it is showing up under soren's list
 * moustafa is disappointed davmor2 isn't here :(
<fader_> moustafa: Any luck on getting the HP Mini installed?
<moustafa> Haven't checked on it yet, had some parallel issues alongside, I'll check right away
<moustafa> fader_ It's progressing excessively slowly
<fader_> Hmm
<moustafa> And apparently, blanking disks with Brasero is a bad idea
<fader_> How come?
<moustafa> fader_ The install is at 80%.  It's horrendously slow.  I'm not sure if I want to blame the hardware or the USB key
<fader_> moustafa: I blame you personally :)
 * moustafa cries
<jdstrand> marjo: fyi-- I noticed that some of the QA work item lists have the format:
<jdstrand>  [cr3] * Write script to branch qa-regression-testing: DONE
<jdstrand> marjo: that '*' shouldn't be there (see ubuntu-devel from a little while ago)
<marjo> jdstrand: ok, i'll fix them
<marjo> thx!
<jdstrand> marjo: the script won't put 'cr3' in the right place in the workitems report if the '*' is there
<jdstrand> marjo: np!
<moustafa> fader_ : Could the firewall be in the way of an installation where it would need to fetch items from a repository?
<fader_> moustafa: Shouldn't be; it allows access to the repositories
<moustafa> fader_ : Ah, because the Ubuntu Studio 64-bit installer failed on the same spot :(
<fader_> Which spot?
<moustafa> fader_ This is aggravating:  I (finally) finish the Netbook installer, let it reboot, and forget to have it skip the network install :(  Now I start it again by going straight to the installer, and it's already almost finished
<fader_> moustafa: D'oh :(
<moustafa> Oh! Vanity!  Thy name is Farnsworth!
<fader_> Heheh
<moustafa> fader_ In somewhat related news: What's the "Debian installer"?  The straight installer mode or the text install?
<fader_> moustafa: That's the text-mode installer.  ubiquity is the graphical installer.
<moustafa> fader_ netbook-launcher segfaults after the install!
<fader_> moustafa: Okay, good -- not just me then :)
<moustafa> fader_ : The performance is good.  Great, even.  But it's not quite what UNR is shown to be
<fader_> moustafa: Eh?
<moustafa> fader: It boots up fast, runs smoothly, but since the netbook-launcher fails to start, it's not UNR
<fader_> Hehe indeed
<moustafa> fader_ , cr3: Good evening, see you tomorrow!
<fader_> moustafa: Cya!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-11
<ara> good morning all
<lool> fader|away: Hey you wanted to talk to me about netbook-launcher?
<lool> fader|away: I'm afraid I was afk most of yesterday to help with holding a booth at an event
<davmor2> Morning All
<Yos> morning davmor2
<miltermann_> hello
<nperry> Hey :)
<davmor2> miltermann_: hello
<miltermann_> just signed up for ISO testing
<miltermann_> and dropped a line
<davmor2> miltermann_: welcome to the team
<miltermann_> nice to see you guys
<miltermann_> off to work now
<miltermann_> any questions, I ll post here right?
<davmor2> yeah or to the mailing list
<miltermann_> Great, thanx!
<thekorn> ara, congrats to the nice article on the gnomejournal :)
<ara> thekorn, thanks :)
<cr3> hey dudes
<davmor2> cr3: morning
<davmor2> fader_: Morning
<fader_> davmor2: hey dude
<moustafa> fader_ , cr3, davmor2 : Bonjour!
<fader_> moustafa: Hey
<davmor2> moustafa: Morning dude
<moustafa> Did you guys hear of Google's new project?
<moustafa> http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:1928499
<davmor2> moustafa: no that can't be from the really google there are no adverts on it ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Touché
<moustafa> Alt joke: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1915736
<fader_> davmor2: I don't want to know what data they're collecting from *that* to target ads
<fader_> "Corn 50% off!"
<cr3> davmor2: it's really google though, because people can't tell the difference between the search results and the adverts
<davmor2> cr3: but the perforated frame set is obviously an ideal placing frame for the advert so some one must of switch on flashblock at the manufacturing plant :D
<cr3> davmor2: flash on packaging, I can totally see that happening
<davmor2> oled spam of the future :D
<moustafa> fader_ : I can confirm being unable to update the repositories in the lab.
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ have a nice week-end.  See you next week
<fader|away> moustafa: Ciao dude!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-12
<Yos> Anyone else have troubles with the desk top taking too long to appear in lucid ?
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com is down. Is it normal?
<czajkowski> oh so it is
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-13
 * ruffus910 waves hello
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-13
<ara> morning!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-14
<amorphous1> cr3 when you have 5 minutes can you come here?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-15
<ara> Good morning!
<jibel> Hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello jibel!
<jibel> pedro_, If you think that the banshee failure is caused by a bug, I'm fine with that. No need to change the test to workaround it.
<pedro_> jibel, ok
<pedro_> jibel, ok it's a banshee issue, do you want me to close the mago one or keep it open to track the issue anyways?
<pedro_> i've filed the banshee issue upstream already
<jibel> pedro_, you can close the mago task and add an ubuntu/banshee one instead to keep track of the issue. Many thanks!
<pedro_> jibel, ok doing that now. you're welcome :-)
<jibel> pedro_, can you have a look at the gnome-search-tool test ? It fails in natty, it looks like ldtp doesn't see the text field within the combobox.
<pedro_> jibel, ah yes that one, the txt* is not exported as being an a11y one that's why it fails , ill file a bug about it
<pedro_> jibel, not sure what caused that though since  i was looking at the code and there's no change on that, probably it was due to the new gtk version
<pedro_> I'm not a developer though so better to open a bug ;-)
<jibel> pedro_, Great, thanks again :-)
<pedro_> is lp working correctly for anybody using ubuntu-bug ?
<pedro_> top of the morning hggdh
<pedro_> i'm trying to file a bug for gnome-utils for ~10 minutes
<pedro_> but still getting the "please wait while bug data is processed, blah blah"
<hggdh> pedro_: may the birds sing near you (until you cannot stand them anymore)
<pedro_> lol
<hggdh> pedro_: have tried recently
<hggdh> brb, reboot due to updates (and I *will* try unity again ;-)
<charlie-tca> pedro_: we have a reporter in #ubuntu-bugs got a different issue with it
<cca_> I hope i'm at the right address, I have to buy a laptop working on Ubuntu 10. Is there a list of working modern laptops?
<charlie-tca> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/212014/how_to_buy_a_computer_preloaded_with_ubuntu.html
<charlie-tca> has several that come with Ubuntu, but I don't know which release.
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-quality in ~3 minutes
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-16
<cprofitt> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> cprofitt: here
<cprofitt> we got the BT membership process voted on last night
<cprofitt> I wanted to check if you were still interested in being a BT member and mentor for testing / bug-control
<hggdh> yes, of course -- and this will allow us to more easily find out if the BT is doing better than our (bugsquad) mentorship
<hggdh> which, right now, is rather slow ;-)
<cprofitt> sounds great... are you still in the BT channel?
<cprofitt> #ubuntu-beginners-team?
<hggdh> yes
<cprofitt> and #ubuntu-beginners?
<cprofitt> sounds good...
<hggdh> no, not ubuntu-beginners...
<cprofitt> #ubuntu-beginners is a place people ask for help -- it would be great to have you hang there too
<hggdh> now I am...
<cprofitt> Also, you can add a section to your wiki about joining the BT and testimonials
<cprofitt> we can then work on getting you approved soon.
<hggdh> what testimonials?
<cprofitt> let me know about the wiki and I will give you a testimonial
<cprofitt> testimonials for joining the BT and becoming a member
<cprofitt> we moved from group vote to council decision
<hggdh> oh, ok. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hggdh but I am editing it now
<cprofitt> awesome... I can edit it when you are done.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-17
<creep> hello, I just joined the testing team
<lgodwin> hey
<lgodwin> am larry
<lgodwin> and am new to ubuntu
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-12
<roadmr> salem_: morning! had a good weekend?
<salem_> roadmr, hello, sorry.. I was out for lunch.
<salem_> roadmr, yes, it was fine, and yours?
<salem_> roadmr, did you have time to check my qt branch of checkbox?
<roadmr> salem_: hey! yes, it was alright (the weekend)
<roadmr> salem_: about the code, yep, I had a look, I created a minimal whitelist to test with and it looks OK
<roadmr> salem_: I still need to read through it carefully to see how you work your magic :)
<salem_> roadmr, haha, so far no magic, I am just reproducing the gtk frontend behavior. :)
<roadmr> salem_: great! about the tree selection thingy...
<roadmr> salem_: the GTK code contains a lot of quirks and special handling cases, I was thinking we could maybe skip some of those to simplify things
<roadmr> salem_: for instance there's code to deselect an ancestor if all its children are deselected
<roadmr> salem_: I think we can safely ignore that, remember we should treat this just as an exercise for you to get to know checkbox
<salem_> roadmr, yes, I was hoping the qt widget would have something to automatically handle this, but did not have time to check
<roadmr> salem_: and for us to get to know Qt ( I'm failing there, haven't really read through the code )
<roadmr> salem_: but we shouldn't spend much more time on this, because we then need to go into creating the new UI and we don't have too much time for that
<salem_> roadmr, yes.. so far I am considering this qt ui a good exercise to understand the checkbox code and to understand what could be done with the current code layout
<roadmr> salem_: exactly! well I still think that most of what we want to do can be handled if we give the UI a way to set checkbox configuration variables
<roadmr> salem_: but I guess we'll know once we dive into actually doing it
<salem_> roadmr, yes, true. I will keep working on it and as soon as I have something new to my branch I will let you know.
<roadmr> salem_: great, thanks!
<brendand> mvo - coverage on debfileapplication is up to 64% now
<mvo> !!!
 * mvo hugs brendand
<brendand> mvo - i've done pretty much all the easy bits
<brendand> mvo - i need a convenient way to fake a deb file as being installed
<brendand> well, ideally it won't be fake, it actually will be installed
<brendand> mvo - who to send reviews to for software-center. you, or is there a team?
<mvo> the tema
<mvo> the ~software-center-developers team
<brendand> mvo - yeah, found it. thx
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-13
<alourie> good morning
<mvo> jibel: hi, sorry for nagging, but do you think you would have time for the SRU verification for software-center for the popup window improvements? its needed for the ISD people (paypal)
<jibel> mvo, what is the bug number ?
<mvo> jibel: btw, I'm happy to help with the main-all-amd64 thing, I just need to login to that machine again
<mvo> jibel: bug #893988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893988 in software-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "paypal purchase view needs support to create new windows (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893988
<jibel> mvo, ok, I can verify the SRU this afternoon.
<mvo> awsome, thanks jibel!
<mvo> jibel: I try to create the amd64 main all image now
<jibel> mvo, precise-proposed is enabled after upgrade from lucid. it shouldn't be isn't it ?
<mvo> no, it shouldn't be
<mvo> that is odd
<mvo> jibel: fwiw, the test-all-amd64 stuff is churning along nicely, I really hope this will give us a sensible base-image
<jibel> mvo, is oneiric affected by bug 893988 ? There is an SRU but I can't reproduce it. The popup opens fine.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893988 in software-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "paypal purchase view needs support to create new windows (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893988
<mvo> jibel: is the window transient for the parent (i.e. on top of the parent)? iirc that is something I fixed in this sru
 * mvo double checks
<jibel> mvo, it was on top of the parent, yes.
 * jibel tries again
<mvo> jibel: and keeps being on top too?
<jibel> mvo, that's what I'm checking
<mvo> sorry, I think that was the fix and I should have put it into the instructions
<jibel> mvo, no problem.
<jibel> mvo, on maverick is there any special source to enable commercial software ? When I select 'for purchase' the list is empty
<jibel> there's a bug with LP login page BTW, sometimes I'm redirected to 'My account' page
<mvo> jibel: mav> oh, hm, there should be software there
 * mvo scratches head
<jibel> verified on natty
<jibel> there are warning message on the console about unsecure javascript but that's all
<davmor2> jibel: do you by any chance click on the payment button twice?
<patdk-wk> hmm, topic is so outdated
<jibel> patdk-wk, and I lost my op privileges again :(
<patdk-wk> my /mop command isn't working :)
<jibel> mvo, there's definitely something wrong with lp redirection
<jibel> verified on oneiric
<mvo> jibel: thanks, I will pass this on
<jibel> davmor2, nope. I don't think so. trying again
<davmor2> jibel: that's when I find I get it when it looks like there is nothing happening so I click on the pay button again
<jibel> davmor2, it looks like you're right. If I quickly click twice on buy, then proceed with authentication, I'm redirected to 'My account' instead of the payment page.
<jibel> mvo, ^
<jibel> davmor2, do you know if there's a bug already filed ?
<davmor2> jibel: yeap iirc I put in a bug to disable the button once it is depressed I'll chase it up though
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<jibel> I can't test on Precise, there's nothing to purchase
<jibel> and s-c crashed :/
<jibel> mvo, for 1 SRU verified you get 2 more bugs. Are you satisfied ? ;-)
<davmor2> jibel: it's better odds than me testing ;)
<mvo> jibel: *meeeh*
<mvo> jibel: actually I think thats a bug for the pay.canonical.com people, but indeed, pretty impressive test result :)
<mvo> jibel: I hope I got a main-all-amd64 now, fingers crossed, test is running
<mvo> jibel: the lts-main images are also missing, right?
<jibel> mvo, right. I haven't try to produce them yet.
<jibel> mvo, we can recreate main-all-amd64 automatically or it needs some magic incantations ?
<mvo> jibel: I think it will be able to be auto-generated, I did nothing special except for ensuring that the latest install_all.py with the multiarch exclusion is used
<jibel> mvo, I'll deploy it on the other server and let you know if something goes wrong.
<mvo> jibel: thanks!
<alourie> damn
<alourie> I thought the meeting is today
<brendand> mvo - thx for the merge again
<brendand> mvo - any changes required?
<salem_> roadmr, ping
<roadmr> salem_: hey! what's up?
<salem_> roadmr, hello.. just have some questions regarding the checkbox roadmap. do you have some minutes to talk about it?
<roadmr> salem_: sure, here or shall we talk-talk?
<salem_> roadmr, we can talk here, np
<roadmr> salem_: ok! so what's on your mind?
<salem_> roadmr, so, as we discussed before, there are some plans to redesign the ui, but that would require some work on the backend and so on. Now, just for me to understand, what is the checkbox roadmap? is this new UI supposed to be ready for then next stable ubuntu version? Or the plans are to ship this qt interface that is similar to the current gtk frontend? And then later redesign with the modified backend?
<roadmr> salem_: we want to ship the new UI with 12.04
<roadmr> salem_: we still need to discuss the backend changes needed in more detail
<salem_> roadmr, ah ok, so in other works we need to get this new ui done until  April 2012
<roadmr> salem_: we also need to come up with the actual user stories for what we want the new UI to do, ara and I are working on that
<roadmr> salem_: yep, actually, by mid-february, that's when feature freeze hits
<roadmr> salem_: Ideally we should have the stories this week
<salem_> roadmr, yes, indeed. we can set a meeting anytime you want to discuss the changes regarding the backend
<roadmr> salem_: yep, let me see how progress with the user stories goes, we could talk either this week or the next
<salem_> roadmr, ok, thank you.
<roadmr> salem_: I think we will have a clearer idea if we come up with the stories and some (probably awful) storyboards
<roadmr> salem_: Would you agree to take the current Qt implementation as far as getting the test selection (tree) working, and then we can begin focusing on the new version?
<roadmr> salem_: I'm going for lunch, back in a bit :)
<salem_> roadmr, yes, I completely agree. I think we should start as soon as possible the new UI, as it would require a lot of work :)
<salem_> roadmr, Bon appetit!
<alourie> hm
<alourie> weird, I'm not on Launchpad -qa team
<alourie> what would be the difference between -qa and -testing Launchpad teams?
<alourie> -testing is a subset of -qa ?
<alourie> jibel:  thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-14
<rickspencer3> jibel, gema cool: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/?
<brendand> that is so awesome
<alrie> hello
<gema> rickspencer3: we are still working on it, still doesn't meet the requirements :)
<rickspencer3> gema, thanks
<rickspencer3> I <3 precise dashboard
<besmirgogu> hi
<besmirgogu> i am new to everything in here but I am very interested to get involved
<besmirgogu> can somebody tell me with the test tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<besmirgogu> what are the next steps after going to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/?
<roignac> besmirgogu, take a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures, however screenshot may be outdated
<besmirgogu> thank you
<roignac> np
<alourie> besmirgogu: and we're now using a new version, so mind that
<alourie> btw, meeting in 1 minute in -meeting
<besmirgogu> i will be there
<besmirgogu> hopefully I will understand smth :)
<alourie> besmirgogu: you can ask questions later or here
<alourie> we started
<alourie> gema: wow, a proper STD document :-)
<alourie> haven't seen those in a while
<gema> ;)
<besmirgogu> alourie: you mention a new version
<alourie> gema: ping
<gema> alourie: pong
<alourie> gema: I don't understand something with Case Conductor
<alourie> it seems to allow the flow control (run tests) together with tests management
 * gema is all ears
<gema> alourie: I think that is because we are all admins on that instance
<gema> you can probably create another user and make it just test executioner
<gema> and you'd get a different view
<gema> alourie: but I haven't had time to try it out
<alourie> hm
<alourie> so if the user would only see the test by its ID, then it's OK I guess
<gema> I don't know because I haven't tried
<gema> I will try tomorrow if I have time
<alourie> and if CC is going to have an API for fetching the test case by ID, we could talk to stgraber to directly show it on our tracker
<alourie> CC would be Code Conductor
<alourie> Case Conductor
<gema> yes, I am assuming it has a database we can simply hook into
<gema> but I will ask
<gema> I think I missed that requirement
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-15
<rickspencer3> jibel, good morning
<jibel> rickspencer3, good morning
<rickspencer3> jibel, hope things are well
<rickspencer3> I noticed that the daily smoke tests don't seem to be running?
<jibel> rickspencer3, well, that's what I'm looking. everything looks right, images are available but tests didn't start.
<rickspencer3> k
<jibel> jamespage, ping
<jibel> rickspencer3, a restart fixed the problem and tests are running. Jenkins really didn't appreciate the network issue yesterday.
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> coolio jibel
<rickspencer3> thanks a million
<jibel> rickspencer3, a citation from a former french president for this week: 'les merdes volent toujours en escadrille'
<jibel> rickspencer3, ask your french teacher for a translation ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> the flying shit always is always something?
<jibel> rickspencer3, yeah, less vulgar translation than the french citation would be something like "troubles come in packs"
<jibel> rickspencer3, escadrille = squadron of aircraft
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so, I'm not too bumbed I don't know "squadron" yet :)
<rickspencer3> jibel, speaking of squadrons of trouble ...
<rickspencer3> it looks like software-center broke in precise some days ago
<rickspencer3> jibel, there are a lot of software-center tests, could we had at least a basic subset to the daily desktop smoke tests?
<jibel> rickspencer3, yes, that's something we can do. we also talked with pitti and gema to add a basic start/stop test of all the default desktop apps available from /usr/share/applications/ and installed on the system
<rickspencer3> jibel, ok, maybe you can make some time to discuss with mvo?
<rickspencer3> to rephrase, "when you get the time, perhaps you can discuss with mvo" ;)
<jibel> rickspencer3, or "I'll get the time to discuss with mvo" :)
<mvo> jibel: starting is one thing, it would also be cool to run the "make test" basicly in the s-c tree, if I can help in any way to make this happen, just let me know
<rickspencer3> yeah, jibel there are some good tests already in there
<rickspencer3> I think at least the ability to install and remove apps would be good for smoke testing
<jamespage> jibel: pong
<rickspencer3> and then running the whole test suite daily as well would be nice
<jibel> jamespage, unping :)
<rickspencer3> (since we have the tests)
<jibel> jamespage, jenkins was not starting the tests automatically, I restarted it and now it's processing the queue. no more problem for the moment
<jamespage> jibel: OK - as you state probably the network issue from yesterday
<jibel> mvo, I didn't look at s-c's testsuite, would you have time for a call tomorrow morning, so I understand what it covers and what's useful to run as part of the daily smoke testing ?
<mvo> jibel: sure
<mvo> jibel: actually tomorrow morning I am not around, it will have to be the afternoon
<rickspencer3> jibel, mvo could you both please aptdeamon to that discussion?
<mvo> jibel: but I'm happy to help, essentially all it need is (bzr co lp:sofware-center; cd software-center/test; make)
<jibel> mvo, ok, I'd like to make sure there's no overlap with the tool I'm writing as part of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-upload-intermediary
<mvo> jibel: aha, ok
<jamespage> jibel: I need to up the default disk image size in ubuntu-iso-testing
<jamespage> or make it configurable on a test-by-test basis
<jamespage> any opinion?
<gema> jamespage: what do you mean by up the default image size?
<gema> jamespage: are our tests checking that atm?
<jibel> jamespage, feel free to change the default size, it would be easy to make it configurable too using test_config
<gema> jibel: is that code in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-server-iso-testing ?
<jibel> jamespage, that's a 2 lines addition
<jibel> gema, no it's the project page
<jibel> gema, the code is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/trunk
<jibel> gema,  nitpicking ;P
<gema> jibel: yep, I meant if that code was in that project x) thanks mr french perfectionist guy :P
<alourie|laptop> gema, ping
<jamespage> jibel: OK - test_config?
<brendand> does anyone know an easy way to get python unittest to output junit xml?
<brendand> or, what is the easiest way?
<brendand> preferably something that doesn't involve rewriting stuff
<jibel> jamespage, you can put a config file in ConfigParser format in the test profile directory and it will be loaded in run test
<jibel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/trunk/view/head:/run-test.py#L264
<jibel> *run-test.py
<jibel> so you can redefine the disk size if you want a specific value for a test. But of course, if you want change it for all the test, just change the default value
<jamespage> jibel: that would be neater
<jamespage> I need a bigger disk just for the multi-lvm test
<jibel> jamespage, then create a configuration files in multi-lvm directory (config is the default name, I'm not strong at name picking)
<jibel> add a section [vm] for example
<jibel> and a setting disksize
<jibel> then in run-test.py load this value with get_config_value(test_config, 'vm', 'disksize')
<jamespage> love it
<jamespage> I can use that for the raid test setup as well
<jibel> yes, you can change the vm definition this way
<alourie|laptop> I hate touchpads!!!!
<alourie|laptop> 1 hour of wiki work just busted
<alourie|laptop> damn
 * jibel hates wikis
<alourie|laptop> oh no, it didn't bust!!
<alourie|laptop> it was in another window
<alourie|laptop> phew
<alourie|laptop> I still hate touchpads. No laptop brings a good one
<patdk-wk> same here, why I use thinkpads, atleast it's optional then
<alourie|laptop> yea, how do they call it? finger mouse?
<alourie|laptop> I like those
 * alourie|laptop is on friends' compaq
<samantha-jian> isometric joystick
<samantha-jian> I disable the touchpad on my thinkpad
<alourie|laptop> there's no mouse on this compaq other than touchpad
<alourie|laptop> that react on sleeves by closing tabs in the browser
<gema> alourie: pong
<alourie> gema: are you still here?
<gema> alourie: indeed
<alourie> I wanted to brainstorm couple of ideas with you
<alourie> its about the wiki
<gema> ok, can you give me , whilst we are at it the guideline to create test cases wiki?
<gema> :)
<alourie> the guidelines?
<alourie> ah, sec
<gema> k
<alourie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TasksPrecise/TestCasesRewrite
<alourie> and I'll get back in a sec
<gema> k, ta
<alourie> ok, I'm back
<alourie> gema: I wanted to discuss a bit our wiki rewriting
<alourie> first, thanks a lot for the comments
<alourie> now, regarding the "Testing Team" - main idea there is the ISO testing activities. So I think we don't need it, as long as the content is merged into other page. And the idea of it is.
<gema> so you think the testing team and the QA Team are the same people
<gema> just different tasks?
<alourie> yes
<gema> ok, sounds like we need one or the other but not both
<gema> do you think keeping the QATeam one is better?
<alourie> yes, because it gathers all stuff around QA, not just ISO testing
<gema> ok, so maybe to make it clearer we need to put the isotesting stuff on a page  called iso testing
<alourie> there is such a page
<gema> then the testing page would b redundant
<alourie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<gema> can you keep a list of the pages that are redundant/obsolete so that when we move your content we remove them?
<alourie> sure
<gema> thanks
<alourie> that would mean, btw, that the page above would move to QATeam/ISO
<gema> yep, the iso testing one also needs rewriting
<alourie> indeed
<gema> let's take one step at a time , a top down approach, let's get the root right (QATeam) and drill down
<alourie> I feel that there's a dependency tree that needs rework
<alourie> sure thing
<gema> indeed
<gema> maybe we should do that, think of the structure
<alourie> ok, good point
<gema> and then shuffle the content around or remove it as we see fit
<alourie> agreed
<gema> so far I have QATeam and QATeam/AutomatedTesting
<alourie> and there's Testing
<gema> the automatedtesting one is up to date because I have been editing it
<gema> yep, but we said that one is redundant
<alourie> yes, but it has subpages
<alourie> such as ISO
<gema> yep, we need to recover those
<alourie> which should be moved to, say, QATeam
<gema> yep
<alourie> that's why I said dependency tree :-)
<gema> ok, let's go for that
<gema> have you an idea of what it would look like?
<alourie> and there's Kubuntu/QA, and probably something for Xubuntu as well. Should we unite them too?
<alourie> and join us?
<gema> I don't see why not
<gema> if they agree
<alourie> not completely yet. I'm still working on the root page, so I hope it becomes clearer as I progress with it
<gema> alourie: ack, I will let you get on with it and have a good look at the test cases page
<gema> alourie: do you prefer that I send you comments or that I change stuff on the wiki itself?
<alourie> I'm almost happy with it now,  btw, after incorporating your comments
<alourie> ahm
<alourie> I don't mind you changing things
<alourie> just let me know if you do
<gema> ok, will let you know when I am done , I am going to do it now
<alourie> great
<alourie> thanks
<gema> np
<alourie> so, I'll continue working on root wiki page, and let you know on list when I'd like another feedback session
<brendand> mvo - have you and the swc developers considered instrumenting the unittests with junitxml, so that jenkins can give a detailed report?
<brendand> mvo - slash, are you running jenkins?
 * alourie is adding 'create dependency tree graph' to tasks
<mvo> brendand: not yet, but we want to do both, I will take with jibel tomorrow how we can do that
<mvo> brendand: is it easy to enable the junitxml with unitest, haven't looked into this yet
<brendand> mvo - unfortunately it seems to require modifying the test. about 6 extra lines, including the import
<brendand> mvo - e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/771264/
<brendand> mvo - could be scripted probably
<brendand> mvo - assuming unittests have been written pretty uniformly
<jibel> mvo, "profile: profile/main-all-amd64 worked"
<jibel> mvo, \o/
<jibel> 5 hours to play main-all and main-all-amd64
<gema> alourie: I am done with the guide
<alourie> k
<alourie> thanks
<gema> np
<mvo> jibel: !!!!
<mvo> brendand: thanks, looking
<gema> alourie: do you mind that I put you against a wiki task on the blueprints?
<gema> alourie: that way your work shows up with the rest of our workload
<gema> kalosaurusrex: same with your ISO testing work
<gema> I will ask on the list
<brendand> mvo - some screenshots for you. http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/swc-jenkins/
<mvo> brendand: nice
<mvo> brendand: thanks a bunch, I check it out after dinner
<mvo> brendand: check it out futher I mean :)
<brendand> mvo - and you can pack up the coverage reports and attach them to the build :)
<brendand> tis awesomeness
<mvo> yeah, that as well
<mvo> !!!
 * mvo is excited
<stgraber> jibel: not sure if you spotted that today but I messed up casper a bit yesterday causing some error messages to show up on the reboot prompt (please eject the CD, ...)
<stgraber> jibel: I'm fixing that now so next dailies should be looking good again (the error doesn't break anything, it's just ugly ;))
<gema> brendand: that plugin looks good
<gema> brendand: where did you get those tests from?
<brendand> gema - in software-center
<brendand> gema - no plugin needed. jenkins parses junit natively
<brendand> gema - the tests need to be modified to output junit, but it's a few lines of code per test
<gema> brendand: have you tried python unit?
<gema> brendand: is the output any similar?
<brendand> gema - well, pyunit is based on junit, but by default the output isn't xml
<brendand> gema - so you just have to make it output xml
<gema> brendand: ack, I am going to look into that
<brendand> gema - if i could do this on a public jenkins instance then everyone could see it
<brendand> gema - i think i need to ask my isp for public ips. what a pain
<gema> brendand: the public instance of jenkins is managed by IS
<brendand> gema - but i can create jobs on it, right?
<gema> brendand: you could have a domain always informed of your ip
<brendand> or i need a ticket for each job/change to a job :)
<gema> brendand: we have that here and it works wonderfully
<gema> brendand: but you need to tinker with your router
<brendand> gema - yeah, that's the thing. i need to find the password again :)
<gema> brendand: haha, talk to you when I have my jenkins instance running, we may be able to publish from mine
<gema> I have all that setup
<gema> brendand: but my router has got a problem that I have been ignoring for weeks now, need to reinstall it this weekend :)
<patrickmw> brendand, hey do you need jenkins assistance?
<patrickmw> brendand, the public instance is read-only and never actually runs jobs
<patrickmw> brendand, we use a few private instances that push results to jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com
<brendand> patrickmw - i'd just like a playground where other people can see what i'm doing
<brendand> (weird sentence)
<patrickmw> brendand, I gotcha though
<patrickmw> brendand, the private instances can be used as a sandbox to test jobs.  But there are rules.  For example, depending on what type of tests you are running you will need a system to run tests on.  VMs are easiest if that will do.
<patrickmw> brendand, the master instance does not run tests so security and as not to fubar the server
<patrickmw> brendand, another issue is that the labs are behind IS controlled firewalls
<patrickmw> brendand, if you need access to ports that are not open you will need to open a ticket
<brendand> patrickmw - vm will do fine
<brendand> patrickmw - where do i go?
<patrickmw> brendand, this is something that will require configuration from the lab admin
<patrickmw> brendand, for now please send and email to qa-team with your VM requirements and how you intend to use jenkins so we can get you set up as easily as possible
<patrickmw> there is quite a backlog, but since we have a full time admin now things will pick up quickly
<brendand> qa-team@?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-16
<alourie> gema: thanks for the guide fixes, it's much better now
<brendand> hey mvo
<mvo> hey brendand
<brendand> mvo - if i were to propose a branch with the junitxml changes, would you take it?
<brendand> mvo - i could potentially make the xml output switchable (-x option for example)
<gema> alourie: no problem!
<gema> alourie: it was good already, quite sharp on what needs doing, so *thank you*
<brendand> mvo - so i wrote a script which junitizes all the tests.
<mvo> brendand: right, I wonder if there is a better way, i.e. simply using a tiny wrapper, let me try this out (a tiny wrapper instead of having to modify every file)
<brendand> mvo - yeah, i thought about that a little bit, but didn't get anywhere
<jp_Hranice> Hallo
<jp_Hranice> I can not run Ubuntu Precise in low-graphic mode to allow nvidia graphic driver.
<mvo> brendand: I think I have some ideas around the junitest stuff, I will push a branch later
<mvo> brendand: could you please check lp:~mvo/software-center/junitxml ? that contains a small unittest2junitxml helper
<brendand> mvo - how to use it?
<brendand> mvo - never mind
<jibel> mvo, brendand i'm jumping into the conversation, so forgive me if I'm out of context but you can also run python unittest with subunit and pipe the stream to subunit2junitxml
<jibel> it works this way: python -m subunit.run  test_yourtest | subunit2junitxml
<brendand> hurray!
<brendand> jibel saves the day
<jibel> for example with s-c this works: python -m subunit.run test_netstatus|subunit2junitxml
<brendand> jibel - great, thanks!
<jibel> yw :)
<brendand> mvo - so actually all is really necessary is to modify test-all.sh to allow it to specify xml output
<brendand> jibel - oh, but i wonder how to make it work with python-coverage then?
<brendand> i can only seem to get the modified unittest cases to work with python-coverage
<mvo> brendand: is my small helper not working?
<mvo> jibel: oh, interessting, I was not aware of this, that would have saved me a bit of poking around :)
<brendand> mvo - it does work, if you run it like  'PYTHONPATH=.:$PYTHONPATH ./unittest2junitxml test_debfileapplication.py'
<brendand> and so does jibels tip
<brendand> but i can't figure out how to combine them with python-coverage
<mvo> brendand: dosn't "make" just work ? I thought it did for me
 * mvo tries that
<brendand> mvo - ah, yes i see. it does then
<brendand> mvo - there's some little faults in your wrapper. i don't want to pick on it, since i couldn't have written the same, but it seems to depend on unittest.TestCase derived classes being named a particular way
<brendand>         if name.startswith("Test"):
<jibel> brendand, nose is another options in this case
<jibel> nosetests --with-coverage --with-xunit --xunit-file=result.xml test_netstatus
<jibel> or something like that
<brendand> haha, so many options. don't you love the linux world?
<jibel> anything but rewriting something that already exists :)
<glebaron> I have some questions about hardware certification that I hope someone can answer.
<brendand> glebaron - ask me
<glebaron> I am currently looking at a Dell Precision T1600 workstation which has been certified on 11.04 and 10.10 pre-installed.
<brendand> glebaron - sure
<glebaron> They want to run 10.04 64-bit.
<glebaron> Is this a problem.
<mvo> brendand: *cough* you got me ;) its just a quick wrapper and jibel pointed us to better options. so I guess we say goodbye to it and use e.g. nose
<mvo> thanks jibel btw
<brendand> mvo - sure thing, i'll look into jibel's nose
<brendand> (weird sentence)
<mvo> enjoy!
<glebaron> Same question for a Dell Latitude E6420.
<jibel> :D
<brendand> glebaron - it's our policy to only certify clients (laptops and desktops) with 32-bit. why do they want 64-bit?
<glebaron> 8gb ram.
<glebaron> doing analysis on multi-million record datasets.
<brendand> glebaron - you mean a server?
<brendand> glebaron - is the system already purchased, or being considered?
<glebaron> brendand, well no, it's laptop and workstation, I know that.
<glebaron> brendand, it's being considered.
<roadmr> the E6420 is a laptop, the T1600 a workstation
<glebaron> brendand, I am leaning toward telling them it's not an issue.
<glebaron> I run 64-bit on all kinds of stuff with no problems.
<glebaron> but I just thought I would get your opinions first.
<brendand> glebaron - true. but they are *not* certified with 64-bit.
<roadmr> glebaron: we have seen cases of systems working fine in 32-bit and then failing certification on 64-bit (I think it was a video driver issue)
<glebaron> so the only way to tell would be to get one and test it.
<roadmr> glebaron: if possible, my advice would be to get a sample system and test it yourself
<glebaron> roadmr, I would love to do that.
<roadmr> glebaron: you could check Dell's return policy, get a system to test, and if it fails (unlikely, but as I said, no promises) you can just return it
<glebaron> I have an E6400 that I can test on.
<glebaron> I guess I will try that and then research hardware differences to see what I can find out.
<roadmr> glebaron: beware, even if the model number is the same, the manufacturer may change components without warning, it's caused us some headaches when a certified model's components change and it stops working for people
<roadmr> glebaron: it's why in the certification website we show a detailed list of components
<brendand> glebaron - +1 to what roadmr said. that's way more important than the difference between 32 and 64 bit
<glebaron> roadmr, thanks, for the info. It's a very good site.
<brendand> glebaron - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6865
<brendand> glebaron - make sure the components match, particularly CPU, wireless and graphics cards
<glebaron> ok.
<brendand> glebaron - so that one is just all onboard, intel graphics and intel wireless
<glebaron> brendand, the T1600?
<brendand> glebaron - yeah.
<brendand> glebaron - the E6420 is a tricky one actually. we certified 3 different configs
<glebaron> yep, it's kinda busy.
<glebaron> brendand, is there a reason they are not tested with 10.04?
<roadmr> glebaron: maybe the manufacturer didn't request 10.04 certification
<brendand> glebaron - that's complicated
<brendand> roadmr's answer is pretty much true
<brendand> it's up to the OEM which releases they want certified
<brendand> as to why they didn't ask for 10.04, that's what's complicated
<glebaron> I was just curious. I like 10.04 because I tend to stick with LTS.
<brendand> glebaron - could be it's new hardware that doesn't work with older kernels
<glebaron> brendand, but then you update your kernel and you are good.
<brendand> glebaron - update to what? an unsupported kernel?
<glebaron> brendand, don't they update the kernel pretty regularly. My current one is 2.6.32 and I'm pretty sure I didn't start off with that one.
<brendand> glebaron - true, but with bug fixes - not enabling hardware
<brendand> glebaron - and actually Lucid has always been 2.6.32, but different versions within that
<brendand> latest is 2.6.32-37.81
<glebaron> brendand, I learn new stuff every day. Thanks for that.
<brendand> last year it was 2.6.32-26.47
<glebaron> brendand and roadmr, thanks for the info. I will tell them that the only way to be sure is to test.
<roadmr> glebaron: yep, sorry about that - 64-bit certification for clients may come in the future, but we don't have a definite timeframe for that
<brendand> roadmr - didn't they talk at UDS about making 64-bit the officially supported version?
<roadmr> brendand: yep, the consensus was to gather information before making a decision - it may or may not happen for 12.04, there's no firm decision that I know of
<roadmr> brendand: we were asked to provide information from UF and checkbox testing results, I think cr3 found that like 80% of all systems are 64-bit capable
<roadmr> but also, that ~80% of all installs are still 32-bit (similar %, but of course they don't necessarily overlap)
<brendand> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-64bit-by-default
